# Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence



## Anti-DaoPay (9 September 2010)

Ich habe heute Nacht eine nette Rechnung von meinem Telefonanbieter über 170,-- Euros bekommen.

Als Rechnungstext steht u.a.:
Verbindungen über In-telegence GmbH & Co. KG Oskar Jäger Str. 125, 50825 Köln.

DaoPay bedankt sich für Ihre Zahlung! Support  daopay.com



 Artikel-Nr.               / Zielrufnummer                / Dauer                      / Betrag
 50155 /                           09003630363                / 00:00:55 /              1.9748
 50155 /                     09003630363                / 00:06:47            / 16.7647
50155 / 0900320002310 / 00:00:37 / 8.4034
insgesamt handelt es sich um angebliche 11 Verbindungen innerhalb von 3 Tagen mit einer Gesamtsumme von eben 170,00 Euro brutto.

Ich und meine Frau haben selbst weder eine der Rufnummern angerufen, noch haben wir einen Dienst im Internet benutzt, der diese Kosten verursachen könnte.
Also habe ich erst einmal bei meinem 13-jährigen Sohn angefangen zu recherchieren. Er spielt die bedien Spiele Nosetale und S4League.
Er hat mir versichert, keine Items, Spielwährung oder ähnliches gekauft zu haben.

Ich habe leider noch nicht ermitteln können, welche angebliche Leistung DaoPay für mich erbracht haben soll. Dies könne erst in ca. 3 Tagen geschenen, wenn die Rechnungsdaten von meinem Provider (Kabel-BW) übermittelt worden wären.

Was habe ich bereits getan?
Ich habe bei meinem Provider angerufen. Dort empfahl man mir, nicht die Abbuchungsermächtigung für mein Konto zurück zu ziehen, sondern nur die Rechnung über Mehrwertdienste nach erfolgter Abbuchung bei meiner Bank zu stornieren. Klingt erst einmal logisch für mich, da ich ja meine normale Telefonrechnung gerne bezahle und Kabel-BW für die Nutzung von "Servicediensten" anderer Anbieter eine gesonderte Rechnung verschickt.
Ich glaube es spricht nichts gegen diese Vorgehensweise.

Zugleich habe ich mir eine 0900-er Sperre für meinen Anschluss einrichten lassen, um zukünftig solchen Spielchen im Vorfeld den fruchtbaren Boden zu entziehen. Eine 0900-Sperre in meiner Telefonanlage greift ja nicht bei einer "Inanspruchnahme" von "Mehrwertdiensten" über den PC im Internet.

Was werde/muss ich machen?
Wenn die Rechnung abgebucht wird, werde ich bei meiner Bank anrufen und die Zahlung zurückweisen.

Ich werde nochmals bei der 0800-Telefonnummer von In-telegence anrufen und mir berichten lassen, welche Leistungen ich denn in Anspruch genemmen haben soll.

Was muss ich zusätzlich tun? Muss ich Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung einlegen?
Bezahlen werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht. Es haben sich schon mehrere Inkasso-Agenturen und Abmahn-Anwälte an mir die Zähne ausgebissen


----------



## Teleton (9 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Schau mal in den §45i TKG


----------



## Mausilein1107 (11 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo genau das gleiche betrifft mich.
Ich war bei der Verbraucherzentrale,habe von denen ein Schreiben bekommen dies habe ich denen geschickt,leider keine reaktion sondern gleich von dem Inkasso acoreus. Die haben gleich damit angefangen das ich als Besitzer des Anschluss dafür zu sorgen hätte das kein dritter dies missbrauchen könnte. Naja bei mir sind es 3 Rechungen fast 1500 Euro.
Ich lass das jetzt mal die Verbraucherzentrale regel da sind die wohl schon bekannt.
Mal schauen was dabei rum kommt.
Zahlen werd ich auch nicht ich habe nie mein einverständnis gegeben dann sollen sie sich besser absichern. Bei Nostale die AGB  sind ewig lang und was da steht find ich lächerlich wie sollen das Kinder verstehen.

Mein Sohn sagte mir auch erst er habe da nichts gekauft,dennoch denke ich hat er es wohl aber auch wenn gibt die Verbraucherzentrale Hoffnung.


----------



## philipinastern (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

hallo 

mich hat heut fat der schlag getroffen als ich den brief bekommen hab ich soll58,40 euro zahlen für ne 0900 sache die ich im april 09 gemacht haben soll 
man muss dazu sagen mein vertrag mit der telekomm ist so das ich nur auf festnetz anrufen kann sondernummern und handy geht bei mir nicht habe auch gleich bei der telekom angerufen die mir das nochmal bestätigt haben die nette frau hat mich auch aufgeklärt das diese in-telegence firma oder was das sein soll versucht hat am 7.4.09 versucht hat 3.49euro über meine tele.rechnung zu bekommen was aber wie gesagt mit meinem vertag nicht möglich ist 

ich habe noch nie eine rechnung oder manung von dem verein bekommen bis heut mit dem wortlaut  ``obwohl wir in der vergangenheit bereits mehrere mahnschreiben ( nicht eins habe ich bekommen ) geschickt haben konto nicht ausgeglichen ... glauben sie tatsächlich ,dass unser auftraggeber bereit ist , auf die begleichung zu verzichten? ``

ich hab wohl 5 tage nach ertellung des schreibens zeit nur war das schon vor 7 tagen heut kam der brief erst 

oki die telekom frau sagt man kann nur 6 wochen nach rechnungserstellung einspruch und sonstiges einlegen nur das es dazu auch über ein jahr zu spät ist da die rechnung ja im april war also kann die telekom mir nicht helfen obwohl die sehr nett war 

wie gesagt sie hat mir bestätigt das ich nichts anderes machen kann ausser festnetz 

im internet kann nur ich rein und ich lade nichts und spiele auch nichts melde mich nicht irgendwo an ohne alles zu lesen 


was soll ich machen ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

kannst Du bitte mal die Rechnung scannen und anonymisiert (ohne deinen Namen, Kundennummern usw) hier einfügen (oder mir per PN schicken)?
Oder schreiben, was da drin steht. zb: für welche Nummer soill bezahlt werden?
wohin?
(bitte angegebene Bankverbindung nicht vollständig posten)

Hintergrund: ist die Rechnung echt?
Zweifel an einer anderen Rechnung:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...llstreckt-forderung-von-arcor.html#post325044


----------



## agnesW (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

hallo

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:01:10 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:59:13 ----------

Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence - ich bin das nächste Opfer


----------



## agnesW (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence - ich bin das nächste Opfer*

Hallo,

verzeiht mir bitte, aber leider weiss ich nicht wie man einen neuen Beitrag schreibt, es handelt sich um dasselbe Thema- DaoPay / In-telegence - Rechnung in Höhe von 142,0173 EUR für folgende 0900-Service-Nummern im Festnetz:

09005104666215 - 
09005104666621 - 
09005104666933
09005104666681
0900320002305
0900320002305
0900320002305
0900320002305
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002308
0900320002308
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002308
0900320002305
0900320002308
0900320002310

Gesamt Zeitraum 27.10.2010 - 17.11. 2010: Dauer ca. 8 Minuten (Sekundenweise angegeben) - Betrag 142,0173 EUR. Die Telekom will diesen Betrag als Fremdleistung.

Mein Mann hat heute mit DaoPay telefoniert, sie behaupten, dass es sich um Spiele handelt, die mit einer Code bezahlt wurden. Meine 15-jährige Tochter schwört, dass sie dort nie angerufen hat, das Festnetz-Telefon läuft auf meinen Mann, dermit der Bezahlung über DaoPay nie einverstanden war und meine Tochter ist doch nicht geschäftsfähig.

Ich beabsichtige den Fall der Bundesnetzagentur zu melden, mich an die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden und evtl. Strafantrag gegen In-telegence bzw. gegen DaoPay  zu stellen. Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Eure Meinung und "moralische Unterstützung".

Vielen Dank im voraus Agnes


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo Agnes,

habe heute auch eine wunderhübsche Rechnung bekommen. Grrr. Kannst du mir sagen, was du bisher unternommen hast, wäre hilfreich.

Danke 

Edith


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo ! 
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auch so eine Rechnung bekommen! Ich weiß nicht wie ich jetzt reagieren soll auf den Brief. Soll ich mich vielleicht an die Polizei wenden? Bei Telekom werde ich trotzdem anrufen und mich erkundigen wie sowas passieren konnte.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auch so eine Rechnung bekommen! Ich weiß nicht wie ich jetzt reagieren soll auf den Brief. Soll ich mich vielleicht an die Polizei wenden? Bei Telekom werde ich trotzdem anrufen und mich erkundigen wie sowas passieren konnte.



Hallo zusammen,

also - ich bin da schon etwas weiter. Nach einer satten Rechnung über knapp 300 Euro im Sommer 2009 bin ich zuerst mal fast in Ohnmacht gefallen. Eine familieninterne Recherche hat dann ergeben, dass mein minderjähriges Kind zum Weiterkommen in einem "kostenlosen" Rollenspiel entsprechende Hilfsmittel kaufen wollte. Dies war auf verschiedenen Wegen möglich. Mein Kind entschied sich für eine 0900er Nummer. Aus Sorge, doch etwas verkehrt zu machen, legte mein Kind immer wieder auf. Folge - die o.g. Kosten. 

Im Kleingedruckten des Rollenspiels steht, dass - sollte der Nutzer noch nicht volljährig sein-die Zustimmung der Eltern vorausgesetzt werde. Weitere Altersprüfungen o.ä. - Fehlanzeige. Also habe ich das Geld zurückgebucht und gegenüber dem Unternehmen Widerspruch erhoben, da mein minderjähriges Kind nicht geschäftsfähig sei und ich dem Vertrag nachträglich nicht zustimme (=so etwas immer per Einschreiben mit Rückschein!). 

Dem Unternehmen war es egal. Ich sei Telefoninhaber - also müsse ich zahlen. Auf den Sachverhalt mit meinem Kind wurde in keinem Schreiben eingegangen. Selbst Schreiben des Anwalts der Verbraucherzentrale konnten nichts bewirken. Es kamen zunächst nur maschinelle Schreiben zurück. Nach einigen Anwaltsschreiben und dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wurde jetzt Klage seitens des In-telegence Anwalts erhoben. Mal sehen, wie es ausgeht. Fakt ist - ein Telefoninhaber haftet für seinen Telefonanschluss. Was aber, wenn das Telefon ausschließlich als Bezahlsystem für einen rechtsunwirksamen Vertrag mit einem Minderjährigen genutzt wurde? Was ist der Minderjährigenschutz im BGB wert? In jedem Supermarkt wird mein Kind - zu recht - nach seinem Alter und ggf. Ausweis gefragt. Diese Altersverifizierung muss es auch im Internet geben (und gibt es technisch ja auch schon..). Hier wird in einer rechtlichen Grauzone von skrupellosen Geschäftemachern geangelt. Wo ist die Politik, die hier Klarheit schafft?

Bis dann

Werde gerne berichten, wie es weiter geht. Ich bin zäh!


----------



## Hippo (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Es wäre nicht ganz unzweckmäßig wenn Du Dich registrieren würdest.
Das würde die Zuordnung späterer Postings gewaltig erleichtern und auch ggf Rückfragen per PN ermöglichen


----------



## agnesW (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo Edith,

ich habe, wie hier beschrieben, mein Geld zurückbuchen lassen, dann Widerspruch mit Rückschein an In-teligence gerichtet (am 29.12.2010) und heute kam die erste Mahnung von Arcoreus!!. Sie beziehen sich nicht auf mein Schreiben, wollen nichts vom ungültigen Vertrag mit einer Minderjährigen wissen, sondern fordern ihr Geld (jetzt 209, EUR) statt 162,00. Ich will nicht zahlen, aber unruhig bin ich.

Gruss Agnes


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

hallo ich hatte auch so ein ähnliches problem. bei mir wurden vom handy das geld abgebucht und bei einer anfrage bei eplus sagte mann uns das wir ein abo mit telegence abgeschlossen hätten, war aber nicht der fall. nach einem gespräch mit telegence versichterten die uns das es nicht einmal ein abo gibt und leiteten es sofort an eplus weiter. somit wurde das geld uns dann gutgeschrieben. 

ein Tipp: sollte so etwas passieren das ruft gleich intelegece an und klärt es sofort ab, bei uns hat es gut geklappt.


----------



## Mausilein1107 (18 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo nun ist es so weit habe ein Mahnbescheid der Firma bekommen und mir gleich einen Termin beim Anwalt geholt. 
Denn beim mir war es auch so das mein Sohn minderjährig in einen Spiel diese Nummer benutzt hat. Leider ohne unser einverständnis,warten wir mal ab was kommt ich lasse mich nicht unterkriegen auch nicht vor Gericht wenn es sein muß.
Hat einer schon einmal ein Mahnbescheid erhalten von denen??


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



Mausilein1107 schrieb:


> Hallo nun ist es so weit habe ein Mahnbescheid der Firma bekommen



Eine echten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid so wie er hier beschrieben  und  erklärt 
wird?  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Wenn ja, von welchem Amtsgericht?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



Mausilein1107 schrieb:


> Hat einer schon einmal ein Mahnbescheid erhalten von denen??


Hier ist noch keiner aufgeschlagen. Allerdings ist das insofern nicht unwahrscheinlich, als die Rechtsprechung da sehr durchwachsen ist.

Das aktuellste Urteil in vergleichbaren Sachverhalten stammt vom AG Hamburg:
http://www.online-und-recht.de/urte...-7c-C-53-10-Amtsgericht-Hamburg-20110112.html

Wenn es sich um NosTale handelt, werden da gezielt Kinder angesprochen und vor allem: Es wird als kostenlos beworben...


----------



## Teleton (18 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Inteligence ist bei 0900-Sachen recht klagefreudig. Von daher ist es sicherlich sinnvoll einen Anwalt einzuschalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Habe im dezember 2009 auch 2 rechnungen bekommen.
Eine ueber 390 und die andere ueber 190 euro.
Habe mein rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet und nun nach 1,5 jahren hat sich tatsachlich die fa intelegence an das amtsgericht gewandt.
Ich selber war in dem zeitraum als diese telefonate geführt wurde stationaer im krankenhaus gelegen.
Derjenige der diese telefonate gefuehrt hat, war mein sohn wegen dem spidl metin2.
Wobei er ja hochgelevelt werden wollte und das sagte "ein freund" vom icq er moege doch ein mitgeteilte nummer anrufen also eine 0900.......
Mein sohn mit 11 jahren tat es und somit werde ich mich wohl vor das gericht rechtfertigen muessen.
Ich denke jedoch das ich genug beweise habe und aus diese verschissene sachen heraus zu kommen.
Kann nur jeden raten der so eine rechnung bekommt folgendes zu tun
1. Lastschrift von der bank zurück holen lassen
2.einen rechtsanwalt einzuschalten ,sofern man eine rechtschutzversicherung hat.
3. Keinerlei auskünfte erteilen gegenüber dem fuer die fa intelegence kooperienden inkassobüro"acoreus" mit sitz in neuss.
Die fa acoreus besitzt sogar die frechheit die leute sogar zu hause anzurufen und versucht sogar ueber dem betrag zu handeln.
Ich habe beim dritten anruf mit leckts mich am arsch vegrüsst und anscliesend aufgelegt.
Falls jemand mich kontaktieren will bezueglich der sache darfs gerne machen.
Meine email adresse: _keine Mailadressen veröffentlichen_
Also leute nichts zahlen auch dann nicht wenn es 20 euro sind.
Das ist eine abzocker firma und müsste dicht gemacht werden.
Lg an alle opfer wie ich

_Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. Mailadressen sind wegen fehlendem Eigentumsnachweis nicht erlaubt. BT/MOD_


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Also das scheint schon echt zu sein,bei der Verbraucherzentrale sagte man mir das sie so nur versuchen wollen ans geld zu kommen, Ihnen wäre aber noch nicht bekannt das die wirklich vor Gericht gezogen wären.

Ich möchte nicht zahlen um ehrlich zu sein kann ich es auch nicht. Trotzdem macht man sich Gedanken.Das beste ist von den ersten beiden Rechnungen sprechen nicht nicht mehr nur von der letzten.
Ich habe einen Termin am Mittwoch beim Anwalt,mal schauen...Meine Rechtschutz möchte bevor sie kosten übernehmen alle Papiere darüber haben,ich habe abgelehnt da ich diese Zeit nicht habe und werd mir beim Amtsgericht einen Schein holen.


----------



## Teleton (21 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Beim Beratungshilfeantrag wird man Dich fragen, ob eine Rechtsschutz besteht.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Nun steht der termin fuer ein gütliche eonigung.
Termin: 2 mai 2011
Wo: Amtsgericht stuttgart bad cannstatt saal 6
Um 11:30
Ich werde weiter berichten wie die sache ausgehen wird.


----------



## Teleton (2 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Ich hoffe Du bist anwaltlich vertreten.

Nach dem Güteversuch folgt unmittelbar die strittige Verhandlung.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Na klar bin rs versichert


----------



## AlSte (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo, 

auch ich habe zwei Beträge von daopay.com /IN-telligence in meiner Telefonrechnung. Dazu hier eine Schilderung der Ereignisse, die ich recherchieren konnte. Vielleicht hilft das dem Einen oder Anderen: 

Es erfolgten insgesamt 3 Einwahlen vom PC meines Sohnes auf die Rufnummer - 09003630363 jeweils für 4 Sekunden

      01.03.2011 14:52       04.03.2011 17:44       09.03.2011 16:14


----------



## AlSte (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



AlSte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich habe zwei Beträge von daopay.com /IN-telligence in meiner Telefonrechnung. Dazu hier eine Schilderung der Ereignisse, die ich recherchieren konnte. Vielleicht hilft das dem Einen oder Anderen:
> 
> ...



Mein Sohn berichtete mir, dass er am 4.3.2011 beobachtete, wie sich auf einem LAYER beim Schließen (Klick auf das X rechts oben) plötzlich eine Meldung (nur für einen Sekundenbruchteil) öffnete. 
" Dialer X  ... Payment successfull... daopay.com... "  Mehr konnte mein Sohn nicht lesen, weil es gleich wieder ausgeblendet wurde. 

Er schenkte dem Ganzen zunächst keine weitere Beachtung. Erst wieder, als er am 09.03.2011 erneut diese Meldung bemerkte und mich fragte, was das sein könnte. 

Vorsorglich haben wir das Laufwerk mit dem Betriebssystem dann komplett formatiert und neu installiert. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Im Einzelgesprächs Nachweis konnte ich nach der Neuinstallation auch keine erneute Einwahl über 0900.. Nummer mehr feststellen. 

Parallel habe ich in der Fritzbox 0900 Einwahlen gesperrt.

IN-telligence GmbH arbeitet also meiner Meinung nach mit Dialern, die sie über das Internet per Pop Ups und Layer streuen.

Deshalb der dringende Rat an alle Betroffenen: Rechner neu installieren und 0900 Rufnummern sperren, vorsorglich bei allen betroffenen Providern (Internet und Festnetz).

Grüße AlSte


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Wie kann sich ein Rechner per Dialer einwählen wenn er über einen Router mit dem Netz verbunden ist?
Oder geht der Rechner über UMTS ins Netz?

BTW - neu Aufsetzen ist IMHO grundverkehrt weil einem da jeglicher Nachweis abhandenkommt daß ggf hier was faul ist. 
Da muß man dann eben einige Tage Computerverszicht üben und das Ding zur Beweissicherung zur Verfügung stellen. Oder für kleines Geld eine weitere Platte holen und dort neu aufsetzen


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



Hippo schrieb:


> Wie kann sich ein Rechner per Dialer einwählen wenn er über einen Router mit dem Netz verbunden ist?


Fax über Fritzcard/box  geht  üblicherweise über ISDN/Analog 
Damit ist der Weg für Abzockdialer frei


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Danke für die Info


----------



## AlSte (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Tja, mit der Neuinstallation wurden zwar Beweismittel vernichtet. Doch woher und in welcher Tragweite die Störung kam, konnten wir zunächst ja nicht wissen. Der sicherste Weg zur Schadensbegrenzung ist eben die Neuinstallation. Vor allem dann, wenn sich ein Dialer meldet, der vom Anti-VIR nicht erkannt wird.

Für die Zukunft werde ich mir natürlich weitere Festplatten zulegen, die man dann ggflls. wechseln kann. 

Bezüglich der Einwahl des Dialers, ist die Schilderung von Captain Picard sehr naheliegend. Denn laut Telekom Rechnung erfolgte zumindestens eine Einwahl über die Telefax Nummer. 

Zwei allerdings über den Hauptanschluss (Privat genutztes Telefon). Wie das zusammenhängt, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß AlSte


----------



## technofreak (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



AlSte schrieb:


> Zwei allerdings über den Hauptanschluss (Privat genutztes Telefon). Wie das zusammenhängt, weiß ich nicht.


Je nachdem wie es konfiguriert war/ist kann sich ein Dialer auch der anderen  
 MSN "bedienen" 

PS: da werden uralte Erinnerungen wach


----------



## technofreak (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hab erstmal  graben müssen:
Eine Dialereinwahl für Mehrwertnummern ohne das entsprechende Informationsfenster 
( auch Todesanzeige genannt )   ist seit 2005 verboten und  damit illegal 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-dialer-fenster-wird-ab-17-maerz-pflicht.html


> Dem wird jetzt ein Ende gemacht. Ab 17. März 2005 wird ein neues, drittes Zustimmungsfenster zur Pflicht (Bild unten), in dem groß und deutlich zu lesen sein wird, dass es sich eben nicht um ein kostenloses Angebot handelt. Dass er dies zur Kenntnis genommen hat, muss der Kunde mit Eingabe der Buchstabenkombination „JA“ bestätigen.


----------



## AlSte (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



technofreak schrieb:


> Hab erstmal  graben müssen:
> Eine Dialereinwahl für Mehrwertnummern ohne das entsprechende Informationsfenster
> ( auch Todesanzeige genannt )   ist seit 2005 verboten und  damit illegal
> 
> >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-dialer-fenster-wird-ab-17-maerz-pflicht.html



Dann haben wir es meiner Meinung nach bei IN-telegence bzw. den dahinterliegenden Firmen, anscheinend mit einer kriminellen Vereinigung zu tun. 

Der Hinweis "Dialer X Payment successfull" für einen Sekundenbruchteil scheint mir ganz offensichtlich als vorsätzlicher Betrug. Genausogut könnten die auch eine Meldung erscheinen lassen, die "bäääh" oder so ähnlich lautet.

Doch, was macht man gegen solche Zeitgenossen? Die Telekom treibt für diese Kandidaten auch noch die Beträge ein und macht sich zum (bezahlten) Handlanger.

Gruß AlSte


----------



## technofreak (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Ich werde mich hüten, hier Bewertungen abzugeben. 


> 0900 - 3 - 630363
> Diensteanbieter:
> DAOTEC Ltd.
> 145-157 St. John Street .
> ...


Die Adresse dieses Ladens ist m.E ein Postfach   mit 647 Treffern
 >> EC1V 4PY London 145-157 St. John Street . - Google Maps

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist leider in Deutschland verboten. Meine Vorgehensweise wäre es,
 die Telekom darüber zu informieren, dass die Rechnung um den Betrag gekürzt wird. 
Der Klabauterverein wird m.E sich nicht aus der Deckung begeben um seine Forderungen direkt einzutreiben.


----------



## technofreak (4 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

PS: Eine Meldung an die BNetzA = Bundesnetzagentur = Wattestäbchenarmee um diesen Mißbrauch
 zu stoppen,   wäre nützlich, wenn man auch davon keine Wunder erwarten kann...
>> https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cl...brauchFormular/Rufnummernmissbrauch_node.html


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2011)

*Urteil gegen fa intelegence/DaoPao*

So liebe Forum-Mitglieder,
Wie bereits erwähnt war heute die verhandlung von fa intelegence gegen mich.
Hier schildere ich den Ablauf:
Termon war um 11:30 uhr.
Die Richterin rief um 11:27 uhr die vertreter der fa intelegence auf ( wäre der RA schönberger und partner gewesen)
Um 11:43 uhr folgte der 2 Aufruf von der Richterin.
Um 11:50 uhr anruf bei der Kanzlei von RA Schönberger,
Hier kam lediglich nur den Anrufbeantworter.
Hier wird vermutet dass den RA schönberger gar nicht gibt sondern handelte es sich um einen Scheinanwalt.
Nach diese 3 vVersuche wurde die klage abgewiesen und ich habe das erreicht was ich wollte,nähmlich nichts zahlen.
Also liebe Opfer der fa intelegence/Daopao ,lasst euch von dem inkassoburo und rechtsanwalt Schönberger nicht einschüchtern und gehet det Sache zum Grund.
Diese Firmen suchen Leute mit schachen Nerven, nur so kommen die auf ihre gehälter.
Die fa intelegence/daopao ist schlichtweg eine Abzockerfirma
Liebe grüsse aus Stuttgart



technofreak schrieb:


> Ich werde mich hüten, hier Bewertungen abzugeben.
> 
> Die Adresse dieses Ladens ist m.E ein Postfach   mit 647 Treffern
> >> EC1V 4PY London 145-157 St. John Street . - Google Maps
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Urteil gegen fa intelegence/DaoPao*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hier wird vermutet dass den RA schönberger gar nicht gibt sondern handelte es sich um einen Scheinanwalt.


Da siehste mal, wie simpel so eine Sache abgearbeitet werden kann. Man kann aber auch nicht zwingend erwarten, dass wegen so einer simplen Sache sich ein Vertreter zu Gericht bemüht.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Urteil gegen fa intelegence/DaoPao*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Da siehste mal, wie simpel so eine Sache abgearbeitet werden kann. Man kann aber auch nicht zwingend erwarten, dass wegen so einer simplen Sache sich ein Vertreter zu Gericht bemüht.



Hallo rüdiger kunz,
Meine Anwältin und die Richterin hatten eigentlich gedacht dass der RA schönberger und Partner einen Vertreter schickten.
Demnach war es aber nicht so.
Meine Anwältin meinte nur sowas habe Sie noch nie erlebt.
Sowas würde sie nur kennen von kläger,die ohne Anwalt vertreten werden.
Es war auf jedenfall eine lustige Verhandlung.


----------



## Teleton (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Glückwunsch zur gewonnenen ersten Runde.:respekt:



> Hier wird vermutet dass den RA schönberger gar nicht gibt sondern handelte es sich um einen Scheinanwalt.


Doch die Kanzlei gibt es, normalerweise schicken die auch einen Terminsvertreter, d.h. einen Anwalt aus dem Ort, der für die Schönbergers dann den Termin wahrnimmt. Was dabei in Deinem FAll schief gegangen ist kann man nur rätseln, entweder irgendein Versehen bei der Frist/Beauftragung oder man hat aus taktischen Gründen Versäumnisurteil ergehen lassen (z.B. Flucht in die Säumnis).Einfacher (und billiger) wäre aber eine Klagerücknahme gewesen, was für ein Versehen spricht.
Gegen ein Versäumnisurteil  kann die Gegenseite allerdings noch Einspruch einlegen, mal sehen ob da was kommt.


----------



## technofreak (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Urteil gegen fa intelegence/DaoPao*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hier wird vermutet dass den RA schönberger gar nicht gibt sondern handelte es sich um einen Scheinanwalt.


den  dürfte es schon geben: hier wird in ähnlicher  Angelegenheit sein Name zitiert
IN-telegence "acoreus" - Sat.1 Forum

und zwar dürfte es sich um diesen Anwalt aus Leverkusen handeln
| Die Deutsche Anwaltauskunft - Ihre Anwaltsuche


----------



## agnesW (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence - RA Schöneberg im Anmarsch*

Hallo,

mir ist heute d.h. am 10.05.2011, ein Schreiben der Anwaltskanzlei Schöneberg & Partner aus Köln (Postfach) ins Haus geflattert - sie vertreten In-telegence bei der Einziehung deren offener Forderung aus Telekommunikationsleistung. Sie geben mir eine Zahlungsfrist bis 18.05.2011 ansonsten werden sie das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten. Langsam reicht es mir, liebe Leute, es nervt die ganze Familie. Wir haben keinen Vertrag mit Daopay, höchstens hat unsere 15-jährige Tochter etwas da gemacht, was sie jedoch vehement bestreitet, dafür werden wir jetzt zur Kasse gebeten. Wir haben keine Rechsschutzversicherung, soll ich einfach Ruhe bewahren oder zur Verbraucherzentrale laufen?

Danke für euren Rat. Gruss Agnes


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence - RA Schöneberg im Anmarsch*



agnesW schrieb:


> ein Schreiben der Anwaltskanzlei Schöneberg & Partner aus Köln (Postfach) ins Haus geflattert


Eine  Kanzlei dieses Namens kennt Google nicht in Köln. >> Google
Heißt Postfach,  dass auf dem Schreiben  keine ladungsfähige Adresse steht? 
( Ein Postfach ist nicht ladungsfähig, genausowenig wie eine Fuchshöhle )
Wenn das der Fall  sein sollte, gehört es in den Wertstoffcontainer


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

@ Agnes, dass mit denen nicht zu spaßen ist, zeigen die Postings von dem unregistrierten Gast aus Stuttgart. Lass dir doch mal zumindest erklären, wofür genau man Geld von euch will und bespreche dass dann nochmal mit deiner Tochter. Danach wäre die weitere Strategie dagegen festzulegen.


----------



## agnesW (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo Rüdiger,

es handelt sich nach wie vor um das Thema:  DaoPay / In-telegence - Rechnung in Höhe von 142,0173 EUR für folgende 

 0900-Service-Nummern im Festnetz:

09005104666215 - 
09005104666621 - 
09005104666933
09005104666681
0900320002305
0900320002305
0900320002305
0900320002305
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002308
0900320002308
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002310
0900320002308
0900320002305
0900320002308
0900320002310

Gesamt Zeitraum 27.10.2010 - 17.11. 2010: Dauer ca. 8 Minuten (Sekundenweise angegeben) - Betrag 142,0173 EUR. Die Telekom will diesen Betrag als Fremdleistung.

Mein Mann hat in November mit  DaoPay telefoniert, sie behaupten, dass es sich um Spiele handelt, die mit einer Code bezahlt wurden. Meine 15-jährige Tochter schwört, dass sie dort nie angerufen hat, das Festnetz-Telefon läuft auf meinen Mann, dermit der Bezahlung über DaoPay nie einverstanden war und meine Tochter ist doch nicht geschäftsfähig.

Ich habe das bereits hier im Forum (Seite 2) gepostet. Gegenüber der Fa. In-telegence haben wir Widerspruch eingelegt (von der Seite der Verbraucherzentrale - Vertrag mit Minderjährigem runtergeladen) und als Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschickt. Dann haben wir die Telekom informiert und sie waren damit einverstanden, den Rechnungsbetrag um die strittige Summe zu verringern (d.h. Geld zurückgebucht und den neuen Rechnungsbetrag überwiesen).

Gruss Agnes


----------



## Hippo (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Laßt euch mal aufdröseln WELCHE Spiele das sein sollen und dann flöht mal sicherheitshalber den PC der Tochter danach ob da diese Spiele gespielt wurden - ist zwar eine harte Lösung, aber ihr müßt (vorsichtshalber) auf der sicheren Seite sein wenn hr euch da mit denen anlegt. Das macht die Sache einfacher und man hat ein besseres Gefühl dabei


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



agnesW schrieb:


> mit  DaoPay telefoniert, sie behaupten, dass es sich um Spiele handelt, die mit einer Code bezahlt wurden


Die Info ist dürftig. Lass doch mal den EVN hier raus: Einzelverbindungsnachweis| IN-telegence

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:38:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:34:23 ----------




agnesW schrieb:


> ...meine Tochter ist doch nicht geschäftsfähig.


Naja, aber doch bedingt geschäftsfähig, da = / >14. Aber das spielt bei solchen Abrechnungen nicht die Rolle, denn Zahlungspflichtiger wird der Anschlussinhaber - nämlich derjenige, der seinen Anschluss zur Verfügung stellt. Warum weist euer T-Com-Anschluss keine 0900er Sperre auf?


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Wenn Du und alle anderen Nutzer des Telefons behaupten es nicht gewesen zu sein kann man erstmal eine technische Prüfung nach §45i TKG anfordern, es ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen,dass eine Fehlfunktion vorliegt. Habt Ihr innerhalb von 8 Wochen nach Rechnungszugang die Positionen gerügt?



> Naja, aber doch bedingt geschäftsfähig, da = / >14. Aber das spielt bei solchen Abrechnungen nicht die Rolle, denn Zahlungspflichtiger wird der Anschlussinhaber - nämlich derjenige, der seinen Anschluss zur Verfügung stellt.


Das ist ja grade die große Streitfrage, ob sich der Anschlussinhaber die Handlungen Dritter an seinem Anschluß im Wege der Anscheins bzw Duldungsvollmacht zurechnen lassen muß. Normalerweise ja, weil der Anbieter nicht wissen kann wer anruft. Das ist aber anders wenn der Anbieter mit Angeboten auf die Welpen zielt. Die könnten eigene Verträge wegen der Minderjährigkeit nicht begründen.


In den Rufnummern musss noch eine Info zum Spiel stecken, da die eigentliche Nummer nur 7 Stellen hat, die letzten beiden kennzeichnen vermutlich den Dienst/Anbieter oder auch Anrufer.


----------



## agnesW (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

hallo Rüdiger,
hallo andere Leidensgenossen,

einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis haben sie uns zugeschickt, es handelt sich um Spiele (ca. 8 EUR pro Minute). Der Telefonanschluss meines Mannes wurde ohne dessen Wissen, geschweige denn Zustimmung, als Zahlungsmitttel eingesetzt, um Spielteile zu kaufen. Darf die Firma Daopay das überhaupt ohne Vertrag mit dem Anschlussinhaber, ohne Altersprüfung?. Unsere Tochter hat verschiedene Spiele auf dem Computer, sie hat telefoniert und diese Teile gekauft, das lässt sich nicht bestreiten, obwohl sie das nicht zugeben will, aber wie konnte sie so einfach in das System eindringen? Inzwischen haben wir eine 0900-Nummern sperren lassen, aber damals war es nicht der Fall, weil wir diese Nummern generell nicht benutzen und keine Spiele spielen. Soll ich jetzt den Betrag bezahlen, um weiteren Ärger zu vermeiden oder weiter stur bleiben. Ohne Anwalt will ich weder der In-telegence noch der Anwaltskanzlei was schreiben und wenn ich zum Anwalt gehe, dann kostet es so viel, dass ich gleich die Rechnung (inzwischen 267 EUR) bezahlen kann. Ursprünglich habe ich  den Fall der Bundesnetzagentur geschildert und die Nummern durchgegeben, aber sie haben es abgelehnt, die Nummern zu sperren.

Meine Emailadresse ist: [email protected]

Gruss Agnes


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Es dürfte sich nicht um Spiele sondern Codes handeln, die dann in Spielwährung umgewandelt werden.


> Der Telefonanschluss meines Mannes wurde ohne dessen Wissen, geschweige denn Zustimmung, als Zahlungsmitttel eingesetzt,


Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Normalerweise haften Anschlussinhaber für 0900 Anrufe aufgrund Anscheins/Duldungsvollmacht, da der 0900 Betreiber darauf vertrauen darf, dass nur Berechtigte Zugang zum Telefon haben. Fraglich ist hier, ob nicht ausnahmsweise kein Vertrauen besteht, wenn der Dienst sich an Minderjährige richtet und dem Betreiber dass Alter der Spieler bekannt ist (bei den meisten Spielen kann man sich auch als Minderjähriger mit seinem echten Geburtstag anmelden). 
Die Frage ist unter Juristen umstritten. Wenn Du Dich weiter wehrst solltest Du Dir von einem Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale helfen lassen.


----------



## agnesW (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo,

wenn ich jetzt noch einen Anwalt bezahlen soll, dann kann ich gleich den Rechnungsbetrag bezahlen. Die Verbraucherzentrale tut auch nichts, man kann sie nicht anrufen und sie wollen auch nur Geld. Das Ganze zerrt an den Nerven meines Mannes und meinen. Ich glaube, darauf spekulieren solche Firmen und Anwälte, dass man bezahlt, um Ruhe zu haben, obwohl man kämpfen will.

Gruss Agnes


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



agnesW schrieb:


> Unsere Tochter hat ... diese Teile gekauft, das lässt sich nicht bestreiten...


:gruebel:



agnesW schrieb:


> Der  Telefonanschluss meines Mannes wurde ohne dessen Wissen, geschweige denn  Zustimmung, als Zahlungsmitttel eingesetzt...


Du meinst genutzt. Das System steht zur Verfügung und das Problem wurde von deiner Tochter ausgelöst.



agnesW schrieb:


> aber  wie konnte sie so einfach in das System eindringen?


Indem sie am Computer angezeigt bekam, dass sie ihr Spiel unter Nutzung des Zahlungssystems aufwerten kann (oder so). Darauf hin nimmt sie die Tastaur des Telefons und macht das, was ihr der Anbieter zuvor schmackhaft gemacht hat. Womöglich hat er ihr sogar den Preis am Telefon genannt aber Kinder in dem alter sind erfahrungsgemäß auf diesen Ohren ja taub.



agnesW schrieb:


> Darf die Firma Daopay das überhaupt ohne Vertrag mit dem  Anschlussinhaber, ohne Altersprüfung?


Um einen Telefonanschluss zu ordern muss man 18 sein. Der Vertrag selbst entsteht mit der Anwahl der Nummer und der Preisangabe, nur die Abrechnung erfolgt dann über den Anschluss. Das ist normal und vom Gesetzgeber so eingerichtet worden. Deshalb auch das:





agnesW schrieb:


> Bundesnetzagentur - sie  haben es abgelehnt, die Nummern zu sperren.




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:20:59 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:11:38 ----------




agnesW schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt noch einen Anwalt bezahlen soll....


Warum nicht? Der Gegenstandswert (Streitwert) ist gering, da ist auch ein Anwalt nicht teuer: http://www.rettet-das-internet.de/gebuehrentabelle.htm.


----------



## agnesW (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo,

Also auf blauen Brief vom Gericht warten, wenn er kommt, dann Widerspruch ankreuzen und wenn dennoch es zum Prozess kommt, noch vor dem Prozess bezahlen, um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden?

Gruss Agnes


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



agnesW schrieb:


> Also auf blauen Brief vom Gericht warten,


Fals du einen Mahnbescheid meinst, der Umschlag  ist gelb >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## agnesW (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Danke, dann also auf einen gelben Briefumschlag warten (habe noch nie in meinem Leben einen gelben Briefumschlag vom Gericht erhalten).

Ich muss mir das Ganze überlegen.

Noch eine Frage an den unregistrierten User aus Stuttgart:

hast Du (d.h. dein RA) den Rechtsweg gesucht, um die Angelegenheit zu klären oder wurdest Du vom RA Schöneberg verklagt, ohne selbst aktiv zu werden?.

Gruss Agnes


----------



## agnesW (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence - RA Schöneberg im Anmarsch*

hallo,

ich habe genau nachgeschaut: zuerst steht unten die Adresse und Postfach in Köln und ganz unten (unter der Bankverbindung) eine Adresse in Leverkusen. Agnes


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*



agnesW schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich jetzt noch einen Anwalt bezahlen soll, dann kann ich gleich den Rechnungsbetrag bezahlen.


Wenn er zu den gesetzlichen Gebühren abrechnet kostet es  außergerichtlich ca 46,- Euro


> Die Verbraucherzentrale tut auch nichts, man kann sie nicht anrufen und sie wollen auch nur Geld.


Warum sollten sie für umsonst arbeiten. Hast Du überhaupt mal gefragt was eine Vertretung durch die Verbraucherzentrale kostet?


> Das Ganze zerrt an den Nerven meines Mannes und meinen. Ich glaube, darauf spekulieren solche Firmen und Anwälte, dass man bezahlt, um Ruhe zu haben, obwohl man kämpfen will.


Die habe ja außerdem noch die Rechtssprechung auf Ihrer Seite. Wer eine Abweichung vom Grundsatz "Anschlußinhaber haftet für jeden Scheiß der über seinen Anschluß gebucht wird" erreichen will muss vernünftig argumentieren. Ohne Anwalt mit Kenntnissen in dem Bereich wird das sehr schwer. Du sparst am falschen Ende.


agnesW schrieb:


> Also auf blauen Brief vom Gericht warten, wenn er kommt, dann Widerspruch ankreuzen und wenn dennoch es zum Prozess kommt, noch vor dem Prozess bezahlen, um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden?


Dann hast Du alle bis dahin angefallenen Kosten am Hals. Intelegence ist außerdem recht klagefreudig. Überlege lieber jetzt, ob Du es drauf ankommen lassen willst und dann ziehe es (mit vernünftiger Vertretung) durch  oder zahle und schweige.


----------



## agnesW (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Intelegence ist außerdem recht klagefreudig.

Hallo Teleton,

wenn In-telegence sehr klagefreudig ist, frage ich mich, ob es bereits Urteile in diesen Verfahren gegeben hat: es gibt viele Geschädigte, darunter sicherlich etliche, wo Minderjährige im Spiel waren. Hat es schon ein Urteil in einem Prozess In-telegence gegen Anschlussinhaber mit minderjährigem Kind gegeben? Ein Verbraucher hat meines Wissens einen Prozess gegen Ja....ba gewonnen, wo sein minderjähriger Sohn Klingeltöne runtergeladen hat, das Urteil wurde in der Presse veröffentlicht. Wo sind die Urteile bei Prozessen der klagefreudigen Firma In-telegence?

Ich überlege ernsthaft: 46,euro Gebühren für außengerichtliche Einigung bezahlen + Kosten (247,EUR) oder Prozess mit unbekanntem Ausgang, weil ihr alle schreibt, dass das Gesetz gegen mich ist!!.

Agnes


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Das Urteil gegen Jamba aus Berlin. ist nicht übertragbar weil es nicht um 0900ter Gebühren sondern angebliche Drittanbieterentgelte für Handyabo/Premium-SMS ging. Da steckt das Entgelt nicht schon in der Rufnummer.



> wenn In-telegence sehr klagefreudig ist, frage ich mich, ob es bereits Urteile in diesen Verfahren gegeben hat: es gibt viele Geschädigte, darunter sicherlich etliche, wo Minderjährige im Spiel waren.


Ein ganz erheblicher Teil der Betroffenen gibt auf während des Inkassoverfahrens. Bei vielen Verfahren wird zudem die spezielle Problematik der Browserspiele nicht oder nur unzureichend erörtert, die meisten Richter/Richterinnen wissen nicht was Drachenmünzen,Uridium, xygulden, Blablataler sind. Da wird dann wie immer schon entschieden "Anschlußinhaber haftet". Solche Urteile sind nichts besonderes und ergehen bei jeden Gericht dutzendfach und werden nicht veröffentlicht weil sie der jahrelangen Rechtsprechung zu 0900/0190 Nummern entsprechen.

Es ist halt eine bisher nicht geklärte Rechtslage mit Risiko, ich habe nie gesagt, dass Deine Sache aussichtslos ist.

Hier hätte ich ein positives Urteil (ich kenne auch negative aber die sollen die Anbieter selbst verbreiten)
http://www.online-und-recht.de/urte...mtsgericht-Osterholz-Scharmbeck-20090427.html


----------



## Hippo (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hier werden diverse Urteile genannt die verbraucherfreundlich gelaufen sind

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52310-09005-abgezockt-5.html#post335637


----------



## agnesW (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Urteil gegen fa intelegence/DaoPao*

Hallo,

hat Dich die Kanzlei Schöneberger & Partner selbst verklagt nach erfolgtem Mahnverfahren oder wollte Deine Anwältin vor Gericht, um die Sache zu klären?

Gruss Agnes


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Meinst Du jetzt mich?
Ich wurde nicht verklagt, ich habe nur den Post verlinkt


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Agnes meint den Stuttgarter Anonymus.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Agnes Ich werde Nicht zahlen und vor das Gericht ziehen.
Lg der Stuttgarter


----------



## agnesW (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo,

ich versuch´s mit einem Vergleich, habe keine Nerven für Gerichte. Gruss Agnes


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Hallo Gemeinde

Dao Pay ist die Firma die diese Waren, Gold, Erweiterungen anbietet.
Sie beauftragt Leute in den Kinder online Spielen zu chatten und die Kinder zu animieren auf die 0900er Nummer anzurufen.
In fast allen Fällen rufen Kinder dort an und wenn sie von den Eltern gefragt werden bekommen sie Angst und behaupten nur ein mal angerufen zu haben.
Meist rufen sie im Minutentakt 10-20 mal an.

Dao Pay hat vermutlich einen Vertag mit In-Telegence. Die Zocken über diese Sprach-vollautomatische-Anrufbeantwortung ab.

Ich bin kein Anwalt aber ich sehe die Rechtsgeschäfte so:

Daopay mit In-telgence
Intelegence mit dem nicht rechtsfähigen Kind.
Intelegence lässt ihre Rechnungen über Acoreus eintreiben.
Acondeus tritt die Forderung an Rechtsanwalt Schxxxxx ab.

Also warum kann Intelegence überhaupt den Anschlussinhaber verklagen.
Die eigentlichen Ware wird doch von Dao Pay bezogen, oder?

Also müsste Daopay klagen.

Wenn ein Richter dieses Konstrukt sieht, dann wird auch ihm einleuchten, dass es sich nciht um 
eine Sexhotlineabrechnung 
oder ein Warenkauf bei Händler x handelt.

Und wenn man berücksichtigt wo diese Firmen ihren Sitz haben, [unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt] um die Rechtslage ungünstig auszulegen.

Warum ungünstig? Weil ich vermute, dass die Rechtslage nicht so ganz klar ist und darum der Richter von seinem Gummi gebrauch machen darf.

Im übrigen habe ich gelesen, dass der Anschlussinhabe rnicht haftbar gemacht werden kann, wenn er für ausreichende Sicherheit gesorgt hat.
Aussreichende Sicherheit ist doch das Verbot an die Kinder das Telefon zu benutzen.
Das Telefon im Schrank verstecken.
Das Kind informiert wurde keine 0... Nummern zu wählen.

Sollte das als Sicherheit nicht ausreichen, dann würd ich den Richter fragen ob man die Kinder erschiessen soll, 
nicht zeugen
oder Kinder anketten soll.

die 0900 Sperre ist ein Schutz aber Schränkt auch die persönliche Nutzung zu dem man nicht verurteilt werden kann nur weil man Kinder hat oder ist es jetzt nciht mehr erlaubt Kinder auf die Strasse zu lassen weil von ihnen ständig ein Gefahrenpotential ausgeht?
Genau dafür hat der Gesetzgeber ja bestimmt, dass Kinder nicht haftbar gemacht werden können.

Aber eben es sind halt Kinder und ich plädiere auch auf Durchhalten.
Im übrigen habe ich in meiner Bekanntschaft 3 solcher Fälle.
Es ist nervig und bis Mahnbescheid sind wir auch schon.
Mal warten ob noch ein Verfahren kommt. 
Ich berichte wieder.

Gruss

[modedit: Klarnamen und unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt]


----------



## Hippo (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*

Guck Dir mal diese Threads an

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52310-09005-abgezockt.html?highlight=howrse.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...indlichem-spieltrieb.html?highlight=howrse.de


----------



## chengara (21 Juni 2011)

Anti-DaoPay schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nacht eine nette Rechnung von meinem Telefonanbieter über 170,-- Euros bekommen.



[modedit by Hippo: Fullquote gekürzt]


----------



## chengara (21 Juni 2011)

Meiner 10jöhrige sohn metin2 gespielt und etwas falsche getipt von ein kauf von 10 euro.
Bestätigung oder wiederufslehre kommt gar nicht. Danach in Mai kommt 4 telefon rechnung von in-telegence
für 40 euro für 2 min mit 0900 methode. 4 wochen später sind wieder 30mal anrufen ca 292 euro rechnung gestellt.Habe vielemals geschrieben jetzt
kommt erste mahnung 40+5 und innerhalf von 10tagen zahlen oder die machen druck. Obwohl Anzeige erstattet die konnte gar nicht sagen.Wie in dieser abzocke gefallen in spiel und wie acoreus telefon verbindung kommt ist ein frage.
Wenn ich viele lese kann jemanden sagen/beraten....muss ich zahlen oder warten bis gericht mahnung kommt?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Juni 2011)

Dein Sohn hat die 0900er Nummer angerufen. Bei welchem Telefonprovider bist du? Stand das vor der Mahnung von Acoreus nicht schon mal auf der Telefonrechnung?

Wenn du die 0900er Nummern nicht gesperrt hast, dann wirst du dir die Anwahl wahrscheinlich zurechnen lassen müssen, auch wenn das Telefon von einem Kind in der Familie ausgeführt wurde. Irgendwelche Bestätigungen und Widerrufsbelehrungen gibt es bei den Mehrwertanwahlen über die Gasse 0900 nicht.


----------



## chengara (21 Juni 2011)

ich bin mit 1&1. 1&1 schickt separate rechnung als mehrdienst extra. mein sohn in spiel hat getipt OK für weitere schritt und mit dubiose methode die sind mit telfon selbst bestellung/auftrag genommen und gibts mit nr 248xxx. danach fang die tägliche autmatische anrufe obwohl er ist in ganz tage schule und bin ich auch weg war.Nach die erste rechnung 4 telefonat habe alle gesperrt. Trotzdem diese zeitraum hat bis ausschalten weitere
20 verbindung gesetzt.kosen 292 euro. Anzeige bei polizei/war auch hier konnte nicht festellen wie das gemacht sind. selbst von meiner prepaid handy karte(auch von frau) hat 3 mal diese nummer angezeigt und abgezockt.Ich habe wiederspruch nochmals geshickt und prüfbericht nicht vorgefertigte textbaustein gefordert. Die absichtlich plannen kinder in spiel [...........] kassieren.

_*Editierung aus rechtlichen Gründen MOD/BR*_


----------



## Gregor84 (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte auch mal etwas dazu schreiben.
Also erstmal ist es völliger Quatsch mein Sohn/meine Tochter hat mir versichert das sie nicht...
Wegen nichts, würde Daopay keine Leistungen erheben Fakt ist in dem Fall lügen Kinder gern, um sich zusätzlichen Spielcontent zu erkaufen den sie sonst nicht hätten bzw nicht so schnell.  Meist sind das Spiele wie Metin2, Nostale, S4League, Rappelz, Rift, Regnum, Last Chaos. Das ist nur mal eine kleine Auswahl an Beispielen.
Zu dem Fall nicht geschäftfähig verhält es sich so. Ab 14 ist man beschränkt geschäftsfähig und darf Kaufverträge im Rahmen seines Taschengeldes abschließen. Kaufverträge ausserhalb des Taschengeldbetrages wie hier in diesem Fall deutlich höher nehm ich an. Nur mit Zustimmung des Erziehungsberechtigten bzw. der Vormundschaft.
Jedoch verhält es sich bei Telefondiensten so, dass die Rechtsanwälte der Firmen entweder gar nicht darauf eingehen, dass ein Kind die Kosten verursacht hat oder sie argumentieren so das die Eltern ihre Aufsichtspflicht verletzt haben und kontrollieren müssten was ihre Kinder im Internet bzw. mit dem Hauseigenen Telefon machen. Das hier Kontrolle so gut wie unmöglich ist brauch ich keinem erzählen. Aber vor Gericht meist gültig.

Sprich ich kann nur raten das Kind in einem Gespräch über solche Anbieter aufzuklären. 0900-Anbieter zu sperren und die Rechnung einmalig zu zahlen. Da es vor Gericht meist zu Gunsten der Telefondienstfirma ausgeht und man dann zu den Rechnungskosten, noch auf den Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten sitzen bleibt. Ich hoffe ich konnte mit meinem Beitrag etwas Licht verschaffen in dem Dunkel.

Viele Grüße Gregor


----------



## Bianca.Maria (17 August 2011)

Hallo!

Habe auf meiner T-mobile online Rechnung entdeckt, dass mir "In Telegence" seit 3 Monaten (2-mal 19,96€) und (1-mal 24,95) abgezogen hat. Unter "Leistungen-Genutzte Angebote"
also keine 0900 Nummer oder sonstige Anrufe. Habe ein Iphone mit Vertrag.
Lediglich 2 verschiedene 0800 Nummer nerven mich schon seit ca. 2-3 Monaten zu jeder Uhrzeit. Keine Ahnung ob die beiden Sachen zusammenhängen.

Bitte um Hilfe!!

lg Bianca


----------



## Hippo (17 August 2011)

Möglicherweise, ohne Rückfrage wirst Du es aber nicht erfahren.
Fordere von Deinem Provider ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG an und schau mal auf Deiner Rechnung nach wer sich da an Deinem Geld bedient. Da sollte eine Information stehen wer das ist


----------



## Bianca.Maria (17 August 2011)

da steht einmal von "Deutsche Telekom" wird mir ws abgezoge und dann drunter " In Telegence"..?


----------



## Hippo (17 August 2011)

Du hast also ein Vertragshandy und kein Prepaid?
Dann lies Dir mal diesen Post durch >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...st-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html#post336140
Als Sofortmaßnahme solltest Du Dir eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit (kostet Nerven wie breite Nudeln) Du forderst von Deinem Provider das Geld zurück.
Das wird der vermutlich nicht freiwillig rausrücken und damit bist Du wieder am Zug ...
Du ziehst dem Provider bei der nächsten Rechnung die unberechtigt abgebuchten Beträge ab und überweist nur die originären Gesprächsgebühren.
Aber wie gesagt - Nerven wie breite Nudeln sind angesagt weil der Provider mit Sicherheit erstmal mit der Sperrung der Nummer droht und das ggf auch durchzieht.
Alternative - Du bestreitest einfach die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung, kündigst dann den Vertrag und holst Dir die letzten 2 Monatsgebühren (bevor der Vertrag eben endet) wieder zurück und erklärst die Aufrechnung.


----------



## Bianca.Maria (17 August 2011)

genau, Vertrag 
hm, hört sich schwierig an. Das Problem ist, dass t-mobile mir des am 15. automatisch von meinem Konto abbucht. Mein Vertrag läuft leider noch n bisschen. Ich muss mich da mal schlauer machen.
vielen vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!!

ganz liebe Grüße Bianca


----------



## CoreHit (4 September 2011)

Hallo liebe leute,

Wir haben vorkurtzem eine rechnung von DaoPay über 800€ bekommen!
Das ganze soll am 08.2011 passiert sein
Ich bin sofort zur Bank und habe mir das Geld Rückgebucht!

1monat später(01.09.2011) habe ich ein Mahnung von IN-Telegence erhalten(860€)

Wir werden jetzt ersmal den Anwalt einschalten und sehen was passiert.


----------



## chengara (14 September 2011)

habe 2 mahunung erhalten fuer 402 euro von acoreus / gegeben von intelegence. Suche jemand
habe erfahrung mit diese dubiose mafia abzocke firmen? und kennt ein gericht urteil gegen diese
firmen? kinder sind leicht zu provizieren in spiel und mit screening fenster zwingend etwas zu kaufen.
Bitte um RAT
danke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 September 2011)

chengara schrieb:


> Bitte um RAT
> danke


Ratschläge können wir im Einzelfall leider nicht geben, aber wenn Du Dich hier im Forum in die  Thematik einliest, wirst Du die Angelegenheit auch selbst einschätzen können, denke ich.
Schau doch mal hier:
http://wp.computerbetrug.de/hohe-rechnungen-durch-kostenlose-spiele
Zwar ist die Rechtsprechung etwas durchwachsen, allerdings ist das aktuellste Urteil des Landgerichts Saarbrücken sehr interessant:
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20110142.htm
Hier wird klar pro Verbraucher entschieden und man kann nur hoffen, dass sich weitere Gerichte im Streitfall der Auffassung anschließen.


----------



## KristinaHS (13 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,Meine 14 Jahre junge Tochter hat im Netz das Spiel Crossfire gespielt,Wir sitzen jetzt auf einer Telefonrechnung von 400 Euro.Das Spiel ist freigegeben ab 12 und angeblich ist es kostenlos.Wir haben jetzt einen Anwalt eingeschaltet.Wer hat die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2011)

Guck auch mal in diesen Thread, da gehts auch um ein Spiel (Howrse). Da könnten auch noch interessante Informationen drinstehen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/nun-hat-es-uns-auch-erwischt.34861/


----------



## KristinaHS (13 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Hippo,ich danke dir für den Tip.


----------



## Odenkoch (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen von welchem spiel sie das ganze geld holen? Habe eine rechnung von 373,49€ bekommen und kann nicht nachvollziehen woher der betrag kommt.


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2011)

Mit dem bißchen Info wirst keine Antwort kriegen


----------



## ambitionen (22 Oktober 2011)

Gestern habe ich bei der Kontrolle meiner Fritz Box festgestellt, dass am gestrigen Tag vier Anrufe an die Nummer von DAOPAY 09003630363 vorhanden waren, außerdem am 18. und 19. Oktober jeweils ein weiterer Anruf. Also insgesamt 6 Anrufe mit 42 Minuten.

Nun habe ich zwar zwei Kinder im "anfälligen Alter", aber beide beteuern es nicht gewesen zu sein.

Und in der Tat gibt es gute Gründe dem zu glauben:
- Dauer jeweils 7 Minuten.
- 1 Anruf um 0:51 (da schlafen alle)
- bei einem weiteren Anrufzeitpunkt saßen wir gemeinsam beim Abendessen.
- die meisten Anrufer wurden vom Büro ausgefertigt, wo ich eigentlich immer selbst anwesend bin

Es spricht also viel dafür, dass hier durch technische Manipulationen Anrufe ausgelöst wurde. Ich tippe auf "Runes of Magic", was meine Kinder schon eifrig spielen, und leider Gottes auch fast auf allen sechs Rechnern in meinem Netzwerk installiert ist.
Ein Virenscan hat - trotz installiertem Virenprogramm - auch auf einem Rechner zwei Viren zu Tage geführt, und zwar Java/CVE-2010-0094.EI, Java/CVE-2008-5353.AAW sowie einen Win32/Hotbar.
Scan-ergebnis habe ich per Screen-Shot dokumentiert, im Netz war aber dazu (bisher) nichts Auffälliges im Zusammenhang mit DAOPAY zu finden.

Gut, 0900 - Nummer ist jetzt in der Box und bei 1und1 gesperrt.
1und1 als Provider konnte mir bei einem Anruf nichts sagen, die stellen erst eine Rechnung, wenn sie selbst eine Rechnung von dem Mehrwertdienstleister erhalten.
Bei DAOPAY habe ich eine Anfrage gestartet, was für Service dort werden angewählt wurde, und auf die vermutlich illegale Nutzung hingewiesen. Wir die warscheinlich aber nicht interessieren..

Was kann man da sinnvollerweise machen?
Anzeige bei der Polizei wird mir sicherlich nichts bei der Zahlungsverpflichtung helfen, selbst wenn diese kriminell erworben wurde, wird sich das kaum beweisen lassen ( ein Computerexperte der alle Rechner untersucht würde sicherlich eine Menge Geld kosten, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diese Rechner ja auch brauche)

Aber einfach schlucken, ärgern und bezahlen ???


----------



## 123Marion123 (4 November 2011)

agnesW schrieb:


> *AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence - ich bin das nächste Opfer*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



habe eine rechung mit den selben rufnummern bekommen und kann ausschliessen das dort angerufen wurde ich habe meinerseits die telekom beauftragt rauszufinden ob mmein router oder meine telefonleitung gehakt wurde oder ein dialer am werk war ich werde euch miteilung machen sobald ich da näheres weiss


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2011)

Du solltest ausdrücklich ein "Qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll" nach §45 TKG anfordern.
Ich persönlich würde den Abruf der Telefonrechnung zurückgehen lassen und gleichzeitig den unstrittigen Teil der Telefonrechnung überweisen.
Dazu ist aber noch eine Mitteilung darüber an die Telekom erforderlich, auch ggf. bei den nächsten Rechnungen, daß diese Zahlung ausdrücklich für die normalen Gesprächsgebühren bestimmt sind und nicht auf irgendwelche strittigen Rückstände angerechnet werden dürfen.


----------



## Reducal (5 November 2011)

ambitionen schrieb:


> Anzeige bei der Polizei wird mir sicherlich nichts bei der Zahlungsverpflichtung helfen...


Endlich mal wieder jemand, der logisch denken kann. Ja, eine Anzeige dient dazu, einen Täter einer Strafe zu zu führen - sie dient nicht zwingend zur Rückgewinnungshilfe! Toll erkannt!


----------



## Carlos77 (20 November 2011)

Auch ich habe so eine rechnung erhalten.Das komische ist ich war 7 wochen im krankenhaus und an dem tag war keiner hier am Pc.Ich bin bei 1und1 und hab da angerufen die sagten es sei ein Hackangriff ins Kontrollcenter.Da wären auch 2 telefonnummern die mir nich gehören.Und von denen wird angerufen.
Ich schickte den beweiss das ich im krankenhaus war zuihnen und  warte nun auf die entscheidung ob ich bezahlen muss ab.Wenn ja dann geh ich zum Anwalt.


----------



## Amazone (22 März 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

auch ich bin eines dieser leidgeplagten Opfer. Habe auch eine Rechnung über 300€ und einen Sohn mit 13. Den Rest kann man sich denken. Kontakt über Youtobe-Facebook, Aufforderung Anzurufen mit dem Hinweis, dass es kein Geld kosten würde, auch nicht, wenn die Ansage dazu kommt. Einfach ignorieren und trotzdem anrufen. So geschen ...
Abbuchung rückgängig gemacht, 1. Forderung mit 5€ Aufschlag, ignoriert, 1. Mahnung von COEO-Inkasso, jetzt 380€.
Es wurde ja schon viel geschrieben, aber ............. hat jetzt endlich mal jemand definitive Erfahrungen zum Ausgang des Prozedere, das offensichtlich jeder durchführt (.. oder zumindest so schreibt?) ????????????
Danke


----------



## Habschonmalhiergepostet (22 März 2012)

Ich hatte schon einmal (inzwischen rd. 1,5-1,75 Jahre her?) zum Thema hier in diesem Thread gepostet.

Die Rechnungen bei mir beliefen sich auf rd. 700,-- €.

Ich habe nach einem Telefonat mit DAOPAY, das man sich sparen kann, einfach nichts gemacht.

Irgendwann kamen mehrere Briefe von einer Inkasso-Agentur, die sich auch noch erdreistet hatten bei uns anzurufen. Auf die Briefe habe ich in keiner Weise reagiert. Telefonisch sprach ich die Drohung aus, ich würde bei weiteren Anrufen Anzeige wegen Nötigung und Hausfriedensbruch gegen die Inkasso-Agentur erstatten, da war erst einmal Ruhe.

Dann kamen 2 oder 3 Schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt (die verlangte Summe belief sich nun bereits um die 1.000,-- €) auf die ich ebenfalls überhaupt nicht reagierte.

Dann kam ein Mahnbescheid, gegen den ich allerdings Widerspruch eingelegt hatte.

Danach kam nochmals ein Schreiben vom Anwalt, auf das ich ebenfalls nicht reagiert habe.

Mein Sohn, der theoretisch die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, DAOPAY zu nutzen war übrigens zum "Tatzeitpunkt" erst 13 Jahre alt.

Seit ca. 14 Monaten kam nun gar nichts mehr. Kein Schreiben vom Anwalt, keine Inkasso-Agentur, Kein Schreiben vom Gericht.

Fazit: Lasst Euch das Geld nicht mit Drohungen aus der Tasche ziehen und vertraut ein wenig auf unsere gute deutsche Gerichtsbarkeit, auch wenn die auch nicht unfehlbar ist und ein Amtsrichter ein kleiner Kaiser in seinem Gerichtssaal ist.


----------



## flava (16 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben gestern eine separate Rechnung von 1&1 erhalten, in der nur Positionen von DaoPay / IN-telegence aufgelistet sind. Wir sind nicht mehr bei 1&1, vermutlich deshalb die separate Rechnung.
Meine Mutter und ich haben uns das angeschaut und fragten meine kleine Schwester (11 Jahre). Sie bejahte es dann letztendlich.
Vertrag unwirksam, keine Alterskontrolle, keine Genehmigung der Erziehungsberechtigten / Anschlussinhaber.
Wir werden diese Lastschrift zurückgeben, sobald dieser abgebucht wird kommende Woche.

In der Fritzbox Rufnummernbereiche gesperrt:

Sonderrufnummern
Verbindungen zu Rufnummern der Bereiche "0900", "0190" und "0180" werden gesperrt.

Mobilfunk

Auskunft

sowie Bereich: Rufnummer die 0137
Ich habe mal nach der Rufnummer 090032000 gegoogelt und fand da was Interessantes:



> Ich spielte ein online spiel. Dann kontaktierte mich ein unbekannter. Sein username war number123456. Er versprach mir gratis spielgeld wenn ich eine nummer anrufe.(0900320002310) Er sagte er hat die nummer gehackt oder so und das der anruf kostenlos wäre. Ich hab ungefähr 5 oder 6 mal angerufen. Grund: sein programm ist abgestürzt... jedenfalls kostete die minute 2,75 Euro/Min. und das ,,produkt" kostete 10 Euro. Als ich dann sagte: Ok, das ist jetzt der letzte anruf... dann is schluss sagte er mir:du bekommst das nie gratis du idiot... haha! Ich fragte ihn warum er sowas tut und er hat gesagt weil selber schon mal so reingelegt wurde. Ich bin mir sicher dass es dieses mal eine hohe telefonrechnung wird. =(



(Quelle:  http://www.tellows.de/num/0900320002310 )

Ich vermute dass die letzten 4 Ziffern der Rufnummer  (also hier die 2310) einmalig bzw. einem Kunden beim Klick generiert wird. Ein Krimineller könnte ja dann bei seinen Kumpels oder Klassenkameraden dann einfach seine "persönliche" Rufnummer wählen und die Familie schädigen - zu Unrecht !
Bin neugierig für eure Kommentare!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2012)

Und wie soll dann Deine Schwester die 0900 gewählt haben wenn sie gesperrt ist?


----------



## flava (16 Juni 2012)

da man hinterher immer schlauer ist, habe ich die Sperren eben erst in der fritzbox hinterlegt.
Und bei unitymedia habe ich diese premiumnummern auch im netz sperren lassen.


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2012)

flava schrieb:


> da man hinterher immer schlauer ist...


... damit stehst Du nicht alleine ...
Ansonsten ist Dein Weg den Du planst nach unserer Meinung hier der richtige.
Stell Dich aber auf heftigen Gegenwind ein!
Du solltest auch - wenn Du wieder böse Schreiben kriegst - BEVOR Du irgendwelche Aktivitäten startest hier nochmal Rücksprache halten.
Brieffreundschaften mit Abzockern oder gar Telefonate sin nie zweckdienlich, eher kontraproduktiv.
Es hat sich da schon mancher um Kopf und Kragen gemailt oder telefoniert
Hier noch drei Links zum Nachlesen
Wie sieht es aus wenn Minderjährige reingerasselt sind
Browsergames kostenlos? Denkste!
Kein Abovertrag mit Minderjährigen


----------



## Teleton (16 Juni 2012)

> Vertrag unwirksam, keine Alterskontrolle, keine Genehmigung der Erziehungsberechtigten / Anschlussinhaber.


Ganz so einfach ist das leider nicht.Die Frage ist nicht ob die Minderjährigen eigene Verträge abschließen können sondern ob der Anschlussinhaber im Wege der Anscheins oder Duldungsvollmacht vom Minderjährigen vertreten wurde und deshalb zahlen muß. Ist in der Rechtsprechung umstritten. Hippo hat Dir einen Link gegeben.
Auf jeden Fall müssen Einwendungen nach § 45 i TKG fristgerecht erhoben werden damit es nicht Probleme wegen Fristversäumnis gibt.


----------



## Gast007 (23 August 2012)

Hallo 

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Schon seit 2 Wochen bekam ich eine Mahnung OHNE Rechnung. Es ist jetzt ein Betrag von 204,92 € weg. Meine 13-jährige Tochter spiel Sweet Amoris und hat schon 300€ verzockt. Wo die Rechnung sehr detailliert ankam. Jetzt habe ich keine Rechnung aber eine Mahnung wo hingewiesen wird das ich First Communication,Eventtarif genutzt habe. Und das die Position von der Rechnung am 9.5.12 war. Da war meine Tochter noch nicht mal bei diesem Spiel registriet . Was soll ich machen ?


----------



## Yamato (3 September 2012)

Am 26.07.2012
hatte ich auf meiner Rechnung Bekanntschaft mit daopay.

Meine Rufnummer und
DaoPay bedankt sich für ihre Zahlung www.daopay.com/hilfe
Artikel-Leistungsnummer:

DaoPay will 333,36€uro für den Zeitraum vom 06.07.12-17.07.12

Auf der IFA in Berlin habe ich schon mit unserem Telefon Anbieter der Telekom gesprochen.
Nur die haben uns Angehört und kostenlos die Rufnummer gewechselt.

Jetzt schreibe ich ein Brief an die Telekom.
Weis aber nicht was ich da alles Reinschreiben soll.

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2012)

Yamato schrieb:


> Jetzt schreibe ich ein Brief an die Telekom.
> Weis aber nicht was ich da alles Reinschreiben soll.


Na was ich bedrückt halt!

Hast du dich schon mal an den Anbieter gewandt? www.daopay.com/support/index.php


----------



## exoticretter (16 Juni 2013)

Hallöle,

Auch wir haben diese Daopay geschichte nun bei uns auf der Rechnung gefunden !

166,22€ wollen die haben für 21 Anrufe...

Mein Bruder ( Ich verwalte den Telefonanschluss meiner Mutter ein wenig da Sie keine Ahnung hat und unser Vater nicht mehr lebt ( ) spielt auch dieverse Onlinegames... sogenannte MMORPG- Games... Dazu zählen z.B. auch das Spiel 4Story (Billige nachmache von World of Warcraft (WoW) . Über die seite 4Story kommt man letztendlich zu dem spiel *Nosetale* . Ich Werde jetzt morgen sofort mal die Polizei einschalten... Denn es gibt in den AGB von Daopay eine winzig kleine Lücke...

Ich habe alle Account´s von meinem Bruder über das Interne Hausnetzwerk gehackt und mir die nutzereinstellungen angesehen ...
Bei allen account hat er sein echtes Geburtsdatum ( 21.04.1998) angegeben...

DaoPay ist auf grund der tatsache das ein geschäftsverhältnis zwischen Käufer ( Onlinegamespieler ) und verkäufer(Daopay) dazu verpflichtet, sicher zu stellen das der Käufer entweder mind. 16 Jahre (Bei onlinegames ohne Altersbeschränkung und onlinegames ab 16 Jahre FSK) oder ab 18 ( Bei Online-shooter oder Hart-MMORPG) der käufer mind. 16 oder halt 18 Jahre alt ist... dies ist mit  der kennnummer auf dem BPA-BRD (Bundespersonalausweis der Bundesrepublick Deutschland) nach zu weisen !

Also ich gehe nun mit Folgenden schritten vor:

- Polizei verständigen sowie unseren Rechtsanwalt

- Anzeige gegen die Firma DaoPay-ment gmbh wegen Betruges in 21 Fällen

- Klage auf Schadensersatz

-
-
- Weitere schritte ergeben sich dann im laufe der Zeit und bei den Verhandlungen

Darüber hinnaus sitzt daopay in Wien (Östereich) ... nicht in deutschland wie es hier hin und wieder auftauchte...

Es wäre tutti, wenn leute die diese erfahrungen mit daopay schon gemacht haben, schreiben würden wie es aus gegangen ist !!!

VIELEN DANK !

Ich werde nun regelmäßig unseren aktuellen stand hier veröffentlichen !


----------



## exoticretter (16 Juni 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und wie soll dann Deine Schwester die 0900 gewählt haben wenn sie gesperrt ist?


 

Man kann sich über die 11880 zu diversen nummern weiter verbinden lassen, trotz das sie in den Telefonieeinstellungen beim Provider gesperrt sind !


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2013)

exoticretter schrieb:


> - Polizei verständigen sowie unseren Rechtsanwalt
> - Anzeige gegen die Firma DaoPay-ment gmbh wegen Betruges in 21 Fällen


Was soll die deutsche Polizei für dich/euch tun? Die Klärung, ob die Forderung zu recht besteht, ist eine zivile Angelegenheit - auch wenn irgendwo eine Sauerei lauert, so ist das längst kein Betrug! Also nehmt euch den Anwalt und kärt das über den.


exoticretter schrieb:


> - Klage auf Schadensersatz


Nur zu! Auf solche einfachen Fälle warten die Juristen nur, ist zwar wenig aber schnell verdientes Geld!


----------



## exoticretter (17 Juni 2013)

wenig oder schnell verdientes geld ? ... Wenn die Firma DaoPay lücken in Ihren AGB´s hat - ist das nicht mein Problem

Was die Deutsch Polizei machen kann ? Zu denen gehe ich nur weil irgendwo die Anzeige Aufgenommen wird wegen betrug, leider macht das nur die Polizei oder die Staatsanwaltschaft... Da Polizei für mich gerade näher ist, kommt nur die in Frage.

Mein anwalt weis schon bescheid und ich bin nicht der einzige den mein Anwalt gg. forderung Daopay/In-Telegence vertritt... und der hat gg. diese Firma bisher alle verhandlungen bzgl. Daopayment und I-Telegence gewinnen können.

Einfach mal logisch nachdenken und wenn man keine Ahnung hat , was dann ? RICHTIG ! Klappe halten !


----------



## BenTigger (17 Juni 2013)

exoticretter schrieb:


> Einfach mal logisch nachdenken und wenn man keine Ahnung hat , was dann ? RICHTIG ! Klappe halten !


 
Tja, genau diesen Satz solltest du, exoticretter, dir mal vor Augen halten.
Glaube mir, es gibt hier User, die sind A länger hier und es sind B keine Klugschnacker, sondern vom Fach.
Das bedeutet, sie haben beruflich mit der Materie zu tun.
Die wissen schon was sie schreiben, eben WEIL sie Ahnung haben.


----------



## exoticretter (17 Juni 2013)

... Wer sagt das ich nicht , vom "Fach" bin ??? woher willste das so genau wissen ?

Jede Antwort, wirft eine neue Frage im Leben auf. Kla ist mir bewusst, das hier einige leute vom Fach sind ^^ wäre für dieses Forum mies wenn es nicht so wäre 
Kla, habe ich ne große klappe und habe mich mit meinem Text villt. etwas zuweit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, aber ohne große Klappe kommt man in Deutschland leider nicht mehr weit... Traurig aber wahr !


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2013)

exoticretter schrieb:


> ... Wer sagt das ich nicht , vom "Fach" bin ??? woher willste das so genau wissen ?


Weil wer wirklich Ahnung hat gibt qualifizierte Äußerungen von sich und haut nicht wie Du so auf den Putz.
Wir haben hier schon mehr Klugscheißer wie Dich kommen und gehen sehen...
Und letzteres kann schnell passieren ...


----------



## BenTigger (17 Juni 2013)

exoticretter schrieb:


> ... Wer sagt das ich nicht , vom "Fach" bin ??? woher willste das so genau wissen ?


 
Naja, deine Antwort oben zeugte nicht von Fachkentnis. Aber ich habe nie geschrieben, das DU nicht vom "Fach" sein kannst.
Sondern das du aber andere nicht so behandelst, sondern sie für Saudumm hinstellst.



> Kla, habe ich ne große klappe und habe mich mit meinem Text villt. etwas zuweit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, aber ohne große Klappe kommt man in Deutschland leider nicht mehr weit... Traurig aber wahr !


 
Tja nur hier ist eine Ecke in Deutschland, bei der Neulinge mit großer Klappe, gar nicht weit kommen, sondern gleich in die Ecke gestellt werden.
Würden wir hier nicht so handeln, gäbe es uns schon lange nicht mehr.
Staranwälte haben schon versucht uns lahm zu legen, auch mit "gekauften Großklappen", die aber alle nicht weit gekommen sind 
Du siehst, grade ohne große Klappe kommt man hier weiter.

Und ein Tip: Klicke mal den Namen unterm Avatar in den Nachrichten an. Das sagt dir schon einiges zur Person.

So und nun EoOT (End of OFF TOPIC)


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Juni 2013)

exoticretter schrieb:


> Mein anwalt weis schon bescheid und ich bin nicht der einzige den mein Anwalt gg. forderung Daopay/In-Telegence vertritt... und der hat gg. diese Firma bisher alle verhandlungen bzgl. Daopayment und I-Telegence gewinnen können.


 
Wenn der Anwalt gewonnen hat, muss es ja Aktenzeichen der Urteile geben. Die würden mich interessieren. Dann könnten wir mal nachlesen, was und wie er das gelöst hat.


----------



## schubi (15 Juli 2013)

Hallo, auch wir können uns nun leider in die Riege der Daopay-IN-telegence-Geschädigten einreihen...:-(  Über das Procedere, wie man gegen diesen Betrug angeht, habe ich nun schon einiges hier gelesen. Eine Sache ist mir allderdings bei unseren Abrechnungen bzw. Einzelverbindungsnachweisen aufgefallen: Daopay hat auf der Einzelverbindungs-Liste 8 Positionen (Anrufe) angegeben, IN-telegance dagegen 10 in Rechnung gestellt!!!!!!!!
Weiß jemand, ob das häufiger vorkommt oder ist das vielleicht ein Hinweis auf den Betrug bei der ganzen Angelegenheit? Mann, mir graut schon vor dem, was vielleicht auf uns zukommt, wenn wir uns nun weigern zu zahlen bzw. haben wir den ersten Betrag kürzlich zurückgebucht.

Gestresste Grüße.


----------



## CB-Dialerschutz_Gast (27 September 2013)

Wie geht es weiter?


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2013)

schubi wurde zuletzt gesehen:
22 Juli 2013


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2013)

exoticretter schrieb:


> wenig oder schnell verdientes geld ? ... Wenn die Firma DaoPay lücken in Ihren AGB´s hat - ist das nicht mein Problem
> 
> Was die Deutsch Polizei machen kann ? Zu denen gehe ich nur weil irgendwo die Anzeige Aufgenommen wird wegen betrug, leider macht das nur die Polizei oder die Staatsanwaltschaft... Da Polizei für mich gerade näher ist, kommt nur die in Frage.
> 
> ...



Da war der Anwalt doch nicht so gut ...
... sonst hätten wir bestimmt schon wieder was gehört


----------



## Marco1337 (6 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe nun 1 Rechnung von Daopay beommen und eine von ihrer Inkasso Firma.. Ich habe vor einigen Monaten für 10€ eine entsprechende 0900er Nummer angerufen, nun ist meine Frage, ich habe per Telefon bestellt aber die Rechnung kam per Post, dass ich Überweisen sollte, nicht 10 sondern 17,50 und bei der 2 Rechnung 67,50€. Ist die Forderung rechtskräftig ?? Daopay wird über die Telefonrechnung bezahlt und ich denke nicht, dass sie eine solche Forderung gültig machen könnten. Bin ich in meiner Annahme richtig?


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2013)

Marco1337 schrieb:


> Ist die Forderung rechtskräftig?


Das wissen wir nicht!



Marco1337 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Monaten für 10€ eine entsprechende 0900er Nummer angerufen, nun ist meine Frage, ich habe per Telefon bestellt aber die Rechnung kam per Post....


Das ist ungewöhnlich! Man bezahlt die Leistung per 0900er Nummer - dafür ist die da. Zusätzlich eine Rechnung für die selbe Forderung aufzustellen, widerspricht dem Forderungsgrund aus der Mehrwertabrechnung per Telefon.

Vergleiche doch mal den Einzelverbindungsnachweis deiner Telefonrechnung mit der Einzelforderung per Brief, ob es sich dabei tatsächlich um die selbe Forderung handelt. Wenn dem so sein sollte, dann kann man das ja dem Inkasso entgegen halten, worauf hin die dann sicher den Fall näher prüfen.


----------



## Marco1337 (7 Oktober 2013)

Also so weit ich weiß haben sie die 10€ nicht per Telefon abgebucht da der Anbieter 1&1 nicht mehr bereit war andere Anbieter zu bezahlen.. nun ist die Frage ob es in meiner Schuld liegt, dass 1&1 es einfach verweigert oder ob sie mich darüber hätten informieren müssen?


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2013)

...das glaube ich nicht, denn auch 1&1 ist vom Gesetzgeber her verpflichtet, die Zahlungen umzusetzen oder die Gasse in seinem System für Anrufe gänzlich zu sperren. Allerdings, solche "Disharmonien" gab es schon öfter. Wenn nun die Forderung nicht mit der Telefonrechnung eingezogen werden kann, dann gibt dein Provider (hier 1&1) eben die Forderung an den Diensteanbieter mit deinen Kundendaten weiter, damit der sich selbst drum bemühen kann. Sowas passiert z. B. bei technischen Buchungsproblemen.

Nun hast du die Rechnung separat bekommen und es wurde nichts über deine Telefonrechnung abgebucht. Damit ist man wahrscheinlich tatsächlich in der Schuld und es würde mMn ausreichend sein, nur die Hauptforderung zu bezahlen, da die separate Abrechnung nicht üblich und somit für den Kunden im ersten Moment nicht nachvollziehbar war. Die Einschaltung eines Inkassounternehmens sollte somit zu Lasten des Gläubigers gehen und nicht des Schuldners.

Das wäre dann eine Argumentationssache, die man sich gut überlegen sollte, bevor der Fall eskaliert.


----------



## Teleton (7 Oktober 2013)

1,1 macht zwar wie vorgeschrieben den Forderungseinzug für die anderen Anbieter weist die Beträge anderer Anbieter aber normalerweise auf einer gesonderten (1+1) Rechnung aus. Normalerweise bekommt man in Monaten mit Nutzung von Mehrwertnummern daher zwei Rechnungen. Ist die zweite Rechnung möglicherweise abhanden gekommen?


----------



## schubi (6 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
nun werden wir seit Monaten mit Mahnungen bombardiert, jedesmal steigen die geforderten Summen ( haben zwei Rechnungen am laufen) . Nun wird uns in jeder der beiden Rechnungen mit Gericht gedroht. Beides läuft über incasso-Unternehmen. Und angerufen wurden wir auch schon von denen. Mensch, meine Nerven liegen langsam blank. Was tun? Weiter das ganze aussitzen oder doch zahlen??


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2013)

Sorry, die Fachabteilung ist leider momentan unterbesetzt ...




 

Also ein bißchen mehr mußt schon erzählen ...


----------



## schubi (6 November 2013)

Also: Wir bekommen Mahnungen für zwei Rechnungen. Rechnung 1 für den Zeitraum Juni und Rechnung 2 für den Zeitraum Juli. Eine REchnung läuft mittlerweile über das Incasso-Unterhehmen diagonal, die andere über accredis. Letztere hat uns kürzlich auch angerufen und das Geld gefordert.  Beide Unternehmen drohen uns mittlerweile mit einem Gerichtsverfahren.  Bei den geforderten Summen handelt sich um 180 € (ursprüngl. 100 €) und um 287 € ( urspüngl. 202 €) .  Unterstellt wird uns, dass wir das Spiel Maplestory gespielt haben sollen. Unser Sohn hat allerdings lediglich für kurze Zeit Combat arms gespielt, aber dort NIE etwas gekauft. Angeblich gingen Anrufe über die 0900-Nummer von unserem Anschluß weg während Zeiten, in denen unser Sohn überhaupt nicht am Computer war ( wegen Schule oder weil er während dieser Zeiten keinen Internetzugang hatte).

Ich frage mich, ob die wegen dieser Summen wirklich vor Gericht ziehen?


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2013)

Da würde es ja fast schon Sinn machen, ein technisches Prüfprotokoll nach § 45i TKG anzufordern, das die Anrufe belegt oder eben nicht.


----------



## schubi (6 November 2013)

...darauf berufen die sich leider in ihren Schreiben. Alles wurde gemäß § 45g Absatz 2 der TKG ordungsgemäß abgerechnet...


----------



## BenTigger (6 November 2013)

Dann sollen die dir den Prüfbeleg nach §45i vorlegen. Erzählen können die ja viel....


----------



## schubi (6 November 2013)

Ok, danke für den Tip. Werde ich gleich mal anfordern. Für beide Rechnungen natürlich


----------



## Teleton (6 November 2013)

Sind denn fristgerecht Einwendungen erhoben worden? Dann ist es auch sinnvoll eine Prüfung nach §45i TKG zu fordern.


----------



## schubi (6 November 2013)

Aber kann mir jemand verraten, warum intelegence gleich zwei Incasso-Unternehmen in Anspruch nimmt???? Bei demselben "Kunden" ? Versteh einer die Leute...


----------



## schubi (6 November 2013)

Ja, Teleton, wir haben bei beiden Rechnungen zeitnah Widerspruch eingelegt.


----------



## Teleton (6 November 2013)

> Aber kann mir jemand verraten, warum intelegence gleich zwei Incasso-Unternehmen in Anspruch nimmt???? Bei demselben "Kunden" ? Versteh einer die Leute...


Die Sachen die an Diagonal gegangen sind nehmen die selber nicht ernst?


----------



## schubi (6 November 2013)

Sorry, steh grad auf der Leitung... wie meinst Du das? FAlls Du unseren Widerspruch meinst, der wurde quasi vom Tisch gefegt.


----------



## Teleton (6 November 2013)

Forderungen die bei Diagonal gelandet sind werden nur selten eingeklagt. Ansonsten ist Intelegence aber recht klagefreudig auch bei Kleinbeträgen.


----------



## schubi (6 November 2013)

Hmmm... der größere Betrag läuft über diagonal. Über accredis der kleinere. Intelegence läßt sich von Incasso-Unternehmen verteten und ist klagefreudig...aber nicht wenn diagonal beauftragt ist?  Wer würde uns denn nun verklagen??? Große Güte, ist das alles lästig!  
Was mich noch interessieren würde:  Angenommen, die verklagen uns jetzt wegen 180 euro und wir stehen vor Gericht. Wie hoch wären dann letzten Endes ungefähr die Kosten, die auf uns zukommen würden, falls wir zur Zahlung veurteilt werden würden? ( Gerichtskosten, etc..)


----------



## Meister63 (15 November 2013)

* Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*


Wobei er ja hochgelevelt werden wollte und das sagte "ein freund" vom icq er moege doch ein mitgeteilte nummer anrufen also eine 0900.......
Mein sohn mit 11 jahren hat angerufen.Ohne unsere Zustimmung
>Fällig sind nun 250 Euro< Rechnung vom 14.11.2013

Was tun? ohne rechtschutz.
Kann uns jemad tips und ratschläge geben.
Gruß Horst


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2013)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

Meister63 schrieb:


> eine 0900.......Mein sohn mit 11 jahren hat angerufen.Ohne unsere Zustimmung



...wer sein Telefon nicht im Schrank einnagelt oder ein sonst eingenageltes offen für alle Welt zur Verfügung rum liegen lässt, wird sich zwangsläufig mit aus der einen oder anderen Nachlässigkeit ergebenden Kosten abfinden müssen.

Alle Telefonanbieter haben die Möglichkeit der Rufnummernsperre in ihrem Leistungsangebot. Warum Kunden mit minderjährigen Familienmitgliedern solche Angebote nicht vorsorglich nutzen, wird sich mir wohl nie erschließen.


----------



## schubi (15 November 2013)

Hallo,
nun sind wieder ein paar Tage vergangen und wir haben die nächste Androhung einer Gerichtsverhandlung ins Haus bekommen, wobei die geforderte Summe mal wieder gestiegen ist. Auf unseren Widerspruch und die Forderung des Prüfbelegs nach § 45 TKG wurde überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Haben die ohne diesen nachgewiesenen Prüfbeleg überhaupt eine Chance vor Gericht?


----------



## BenTigger (15 November 2013)

Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand. Das kann dir also keiner garantieren, dass die damit nicht durchkommen.
Aber es mehren sich die Urteile, in denen geurteilt wurde, Kein TK45 Formular? OK dann kein Beweis, dass Forderung rechtens ist.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

...na klar, denn dort werden ganz andere Gechütze aufgefahren. Allerdings, allein nur von der Androhung einer Klage ist es noch ein weiter Weg an ein Gericht. Viele Leute zahlen nun an dieser Stelle und das nutzen diese Forderungssteller durch geschickte und völlig legale ErPressung aus.


----------



## schubi (15 November 2013)

So. eben kam die Post und nun haben wir den ultimativen Drohbrief für die erste der beiden "offenen" Rechnungen bekommen!  GERICHT STEHT BEVOR! ZAHLEN SIE NUR MIT DIESEM BELEG!  Wirklich sehr seriös....  Und auch bei dieser Rechnung keine Reaktion in Bezug auf den Prüfbericht, den wir gefordert haben. Und wieder hat sich der zu zahlende Betrag seit der letzten Mahnung um 10 Euro erhöht. Was soll man davon halten? Es nervt!


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

schubi schrieb:


> > GERICHT STEHT BEVOR!
> 
> 
> Was soll man davon halten?


Was man will. Ob tatsächlich geklagt wird, steht in den Sternen.

Hast du einen Beleg darüber, dass dein erster Widerspruch eingegangen war?


schubi schrieb:


> Was tun? Weiter das ganze aussitzen oder doch zahlen??


Wir dürfen dir hier nicht raten, tue dies oder das. Was hältst du davon, mal dein Problem mit einem Anwalt zu besprechen?


----------



## schubi (15 November 2013)

Ja, auf den Widerspruch haben Sie reagiert,sagen aber nur, dass ihr Auftraggeber DAopay auf die Begleichung dr Rechnung bestehe.

Wir haben zwar eine Rechtschutzversicherung, aber leider noch nicht so lange wie dieser Kampf mit Daopay besteht. Und ich habe noch keinen Anwalt gefunden, der sich mit solcher Sache auskennt :-(


----------



## Teleton (15 November 2013)

> ...sagen aber nur, dass ihr Auftraggeber DAopay auf die Begleichung dr Rechnung bestehe.


Wir sind ja nicht bei "Wünsch Dir Was".


Da kommt jetzt noch die berühmte Telegramm-Mahnung:


> STOPP...KLAGE STEHT UNMITTELBAR BEVOR..STOPP...ZAHLEN SIE JETZT:::STOPP



Wenn Du mehr als 13 Mahnungen bekommst kannst Du bei den hiesigen Meisterschaften mitmachen.


----------



## Monstermama (15 November 2013)

Meister63 schrieb:


> * Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence*
> 
> 
> Wobei er ja hochgelevelt werden wollte und das sagte "ein freund" vom icq er moege doch ein mitgeteilte nummer anrufen also eine 0900.......
> ...




Hallo Horst
Wir haben dieser Tage auch so eine feine Rechnung bekommen.
Unser Sohn, ebenfalls 11 ist bei einem Online Game. dort wurde im öffentlichen chat gefragt ob jemand virtuelle xxx umsonst haben will. Er antwortete . Er wurde dann gebeten ihm eine Freundschaftsanfrage für Skype zu senden. Auch das tat unser kleiner. Bei sk... wurde ihm dann geschrieben er müsse nur x mal die 0900... anrufen und die Cods eingeben. Hat er auch gemacht. Als unserem kleinen dann irgendwann mulmig wurde weil ja am Anfang gesagt wird das es nach dem Signalton 8 € kostet schrieb er ihm er möchte da nicht mehr anrufen. darauf kam zurück das es seine Eltern (also uns ) 700 € kostet wenn er jetzt aufhört,  machte er weiter..... Erste Rechnung, gestern bekommen 290€ 
Wir haben am Donnerstag einen Termin bei der Rechtsberatung der Verbraucherzentrale. Das Gespräch konten wir sichern.
Ich habe ja auch wenig Hoffnung das wir es nicht zahlen müssen (ich konnte die Einzugsermächtigung unseres Telefonanbieters noch stoppen)

Lieben Gruß Tanja


----------



## Monstermama (15 November 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...wer sein Telefon nicht im Schrank einnagelt oder ein sonst eingenageltes offen für alle Welt zur Verfügung rum liegen lässt, wird sich zwangsläufig mit aus der einen oder anderen Nachlässigkeit ergebenden Kosten abfinden müssen.
> 
> Alle Telefonanbieter haben die Möglichkeit der Rufnummernsperre in ihrem Leistungsangebot. Warum Kunden mit minderjährigen Familienmitgliedern solche Angebote nicht vorsorglich nutzen, wird sich mir wohl nie erschließen.



Du hast warscheinlich keine Kinder, oder?
Unser großer hat sowas nie versucht,aber hinterher ist man immer klüger. Unser Telefon ist zwar nicht im Schrank- aber öffentlich ist wohl übertrieben. Wenn ich es wegschliesse und das Haus brennt ab heist es wie können sie das Telefon wegschliessen
Mal ehrlich- alle Betroffenen hier haben bestimmt schon versucht sich in den A.. zu beissen. Aber ich glaub ich leb in dunkeldeutschland- ich kenn nur die 0190... ruf mich an  die hatten wir damals gesperrt, bis vorm Umzug, neuer Anbieter- Kind im Brunnen


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

Monstermama schrieb:


> Du hast warscheinlich keine Kinder, oder?


Doch, reichlich! Und gerade deshlab kann ich das gut nachvollziehen und das eine oder andere erschließt sich mir gerade wegen der vorhandenen Heranwachsenden nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2013)

um welche 0900 geht es denn? Ein gewisser Berliner Anbieter wurde ja mal zu dem Problem befragt... Was sagt eigentlich die Bundesnetzagentur zu dieser Art "Bewerbung" der 0900? Da wäre doch wohl ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot drin, oder?


----------



## Monstermama (16 November 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> um welche 0900 geht es denn? Ein gewisser Berliner Anbieter wurde ja mal zu dem Problem befragt... Was sagt eigentlich die Bundesnetzagentur zu dieser Art "Bewerbung" der 0900? Da wäre doch wohl ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot drin, oder?



Nein , leider nicht. Da die Ansage der Kosten am Anfang kommt können die nichts machen. Das wär zu einfach gewesen. Die haben mich auch zur Verbraucherzentrale verwiesen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 November 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Alle Telefonanbieter haben die Möglichkeit der Rufnummernsperre in ihrem Leistungsangebot. Warum Kunden mit minderjährigen Familienmitgliedern solche Angebote nicht vorsorglich nutzen, wird sich mir wohl nie erschließen.


Mir erschließt sich ziemlich deutlich, warum sowas nicht per Opt-In läuft. Müssten Anschlussinhaber explizit bestätigen, dass sie ausdrücklich Mehrwerte über ihre Telefonrechnung abrechnen möchten, wäre ein Großteil des Spuks ganz schnell am Ende und eine ganze Branche würde trocken gelegt.

Ich für meinen Teil möchte meinen Kindern durchaus ein wenig Freiheit gestatten und ihnen nicht rund um die Uhr auf die Finger schauen müssen. Und wenn die beklaut, verarscht und betrogen werden, dann mag das zwar eine Lehre für´s Leben sein: Wenn die Nutznießer aber dreist über meine Telefonrechnung abbuchen wollen, sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand siegen. Egal, ob es sich um 2€ oder 200€ handelt...


----------



## Monstermama (16 November 2013)

Ich freu mich wirklich für alle die die schlauer waren und die Rufnummern haben sperren lassen. Und ich kann echt nicht leugnen mir zu wünschen es auch getan zu haben. Aber das hilft mir jetzt gerade auch nicht weiter und allen anderen Betroffenen hier auch nicht. Wie gesagt hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
LG


----------



## BenTigger (16 November 2013)

Monstermama schrieb:


> Aber das hilft mir jetzt gerade auch nicht weiter und allen anderen Betroffenen hier auch nicht. Wie gesagt hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
> LG



Aber es kann denen helfen, die hier reinschauen, weil ihnen das Thema interessant vorkommt und jetzt sehen, was dir passiert ist, wie es hätte verhindert werden können und denken:"Ups ich mach das mal schnell, bevor mein Sprößling auf derartige Ideen kommt."

Und die waren dann dank dir vorher schlauer. 
Deswegen soll das immer wieder erwähnt werden. 
Nicht um dich zu Ärgern, sondern um anderen zu zeigen, was zu tun ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 November 2013)

Monstermama schrieb:


> Wir haben am Donnerstag einen Termin bei der Rechtsberatung der Verbraucherzentrale.


Du solltest wahrscheinlich erst mal das Gespräch abwarten. Mir ist klar, dass es da in den Fingern kribbelt, sofort selbst tätig zu werden.
So, wie Du den Sachverhalt geschildert hast, geht es bei Dir ja nicht um die simple "Dummheit" Deines Sprößlings. Es steckt ja auch eine Straftat dahinter. Deswegen macht es wohl Sinn, mit den gesicherten Beweismitteln Strafanzeige zu erstatten und Deinem Telefonanbieter mitzuteilen, dass er sich da mit dem Täter in einem Boot wiederfinden kann, wenn er Deine Einwendungen ignoriert.


----------



## Monstermama (16 November 2013)

Ok das seh ich ja ein aber hier lesen doch bestimmt eh nur die aus "meinem Club"   und dann ist man halt  etwas empfindlich wenn ständig einer in der Wunde bohrt (zumal ich ja ein Mädchen bin  )Aber sag mal, hat sich denn mal jemand geäussert der schon vor Gericht war?
Mir haben gestern vom lesen irgendwann die Augen "geblutet" das Thema ist ja seid Jahren- *grusel*


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2013)

Ja - guggst Du in meinen Link oben und suchst auch mal im Forum hier nach "Howrse"


----------



## Monstermama (16 November 2013)

Oh super, Danke


----------



## dvill (16 November 2013)

Das Problem des Missbrauchs ist so alt wie das System der Mehrbetrugsnummern selbst. Ein wichtiger Gesichtspunkt droht unterzugehen:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> um welche 0900 geht es denn? Ein gewisser Berliner Anbieter wurde ja mal zu dem Problem befragt... Was sagt eigentlich die Bundesnetzagentur zu dieser Art "Bewerbung" der 0900? Da wäre doch wohl ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot drin, oder?


Hier kann man den Verantwortlichen abfragen

http://bo2005.bundesnetzagentur.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp

und hier

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...mernmissbrauch/rufnummernmissbrauch-node.html

Beschwerden einreichen.

Die Behörde arbeitet schnell. Reaktionen können schon innerhalb von 5 bis 10 Jahren erfolgen.

Ansonsten taucht das Problem von Zeit zu Zeit in der Presse auf:

https://www.facebook.com/notes/wiso/kostenlose-online-spiele-ein-recherchebericht/195953813775684

Hier ist ein guter Text zum Problem:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/hohe-rechnungen-durch-kostenlose-spiele

Konkrete Abhilfe schafft nur die Sperre der Vertragstaschendiebe beim Telefonprovider.


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Beschwerden einreichen.



Wobei, ursprünglich hatte der Horst als Meister63 hier sein Leid geklagt und die Monstermama hat sich eingeklinkt. Beide haben 11jährige Söhne, die auf abenteuerliche Weise, der eine über icq und der andere via Skype, Kontakt mit einem anderen User hatten. Der versprach, dass die Kinder sich hochleveln könnten, wenn sie ihm die über die 0900er Nummer erworbenen Codes mitteilen. Da liegt der HDUS nicht daneben, wenn er erklärt:





haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Es steckt ja auch eine Straftat dahinter.


Da hat sich einer auf Kosten eines anderen bereichert, indem er ihn angeschwindelt hat. Womöglich ist der jeweils andere nicht viel älter als die beiden Jungs.

Wieso sollte nun aber die Rechnung angefechtet werden können und warum sollte man Beschwerde gegen den 0900er Nummerninhaber vorbringen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2013)

Wegen der Bewerbung der Nummer


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 November 2013)

@Reducal:
Du siehst das falsch. Bereichert ist nicht der Unbekannte, der sich im Spiel Vorteile verschafft. Der Vermögensvorteil liegt bei einem Dritten - Dem Inhaber der Rufnummer, der das System ja auch noch begünstigt. Insofern sollte man sehr wohl gegen Daopay vorgehen und vor allem auch gegen den Rechnungssteller. Der ist nämlich gerade an der Beutesicherung beteiligt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Berliner Anbieter wurde ja mal zu dem Problem befragt...


Ich habe das mal rausgesucht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/wahnsinnige-0900-rechnung.30735/page-7#post-367836

Wenn ich die Monstermama richtig verstanden habe, liegen doch noch die Skypeprotokolle vor. Und der Anbieter des Onlinegames (verdient der auch an den Anrufen???) könnte vielleicht noch solche Hinweise in den Chats gespeichert haben (welches Game ist es denn? Und welche 0900er-Nummer?). Die BnetzA könnte durchaus aktiv werden, wenn es nachweislich zu irreführender Bewerbung der Nummer kam. Man müsste auf diese Wattestäbchen halt etwas Druck ausüben - durch Verbraucherzentrale und/oder Medien.
Und daopay sollte man durchaus auch um eine Stellungnahme bitten - dann könnte man die Reaktionen von daopay und python (Micropayment) ja mal vergleichen...
http://www.daopay.com/about/contact.php


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> @Reducal:
> Du siehst das falsch. Bereichert ist nicht der Unbekannte, der sich im Spiel Vorteile verschafft. Der Vermögensvorteil liegt bei einem Dritten - Dem Inhaber der Rufnummer.


Ja klar doch, aber dessen Geschäft ist es doch, dass er Codes über die 0900er verkauft, oder? Dem unbekannten, der sich Vorteile im Spiel verschafft ist es egal, zu wessen Lasten die Kosten anfallen, Hauptsache er hat Codes - liege ich da noch immer nicht richtig? Kann es sein, dass anderer Meinung nach jemand Codes als Operator für den Nummerninhaber umsetzen will, auf Kosten naiver 0900er Anwähler?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2013)

Erst einmal sind doch die Eltern die Betrogenen - und als Eltern ist mir doch egal, wer davon profitiert. Wenn solche Nummern nachweislich betrügerisch beworben werden, hat man (auch seitens der BnetzA) einen Grund, dagegen vorzugehen. Wenn man's nicht tut, mauß man das auch begründen. Die Preisansagepficht ist nur ein Teil der gesetzlichen Erfordernisse. Ich weiß seit Jahren, dass sich die Bundesnetzagentur dahinter versteckt ("Preis angesagt, also alles ok"), egal, wie betrügerisch das beworben wird (ich erinnere an die 0900-sie-haben-gewonnen-Betrüger). Neben all den mitprofitierenden Unternehmen wie Daopay, Micropayment, dtms und wie die Handlanger alle heißen ist diese schnarchende Behörde der schlimmste, weil wirkungsvollste aller Mitstörer und betroffene Eltern sollen ihren Ärger da abladen, wo er hingehört. Das ist eben bei der Bundesnetzagentur.


> Da die Ansage der Kosten am Anfang kommt können die nichts machen.


Kotzt mich diese Behörde an, seit Jahren, das kann ich gar nicht mehr in Worte fassen. Und wir Steuerzahler zahlen diese Truppe auch noch...



Reducal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass anderer Meinung nach jemand Codes als Operator für den Nummerninhaber umsetzen will, auf Kosten naiver 0900er Anwähler?


Sowas soll es ja geben:
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Die-Abzocke-am-Telefon;art773,7785253
(muss keiner nachlesen... Da ging es darum, dass einer vom Anschluß einer Firma aus eine 0137 Hunderte Male angerufen hat und daran mitverdient hat)
Bei einem 8-Euro-Anruf unter der 0900 liegt die Marge doch höher. Aber man müsste halt wissen, ob es seitens des Onlinegame-Anbieters die Möglichkeit gibt, da mitzuverdienen (so wie früher bei Dialer-Partnerprogrammen halt) (oder verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch? Du meinst doch, ob jemand quasi Leute verleiten will, zugunsten des Nummerninhabers Umsatz zu generieren (bzw. daran zu partizipieren)? Warum nicht?)(Auch dazu könnte ja Daopay bzw. der Onlinegameanbieter was sagen, wenn man fragt. Ich vermute stark, dass die 0900er eine "verlängerte" Nummer mit irgendeiner Kennziffer am Schluß ist)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 November 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass anderer Meinung nach jemand Codes als Operator für den Nummerninhaber umsetzen will, auf Kosten naiver 0900er Anwähler?


Ich will das gar nicht unterstellen, aber der Vermögensvorteil liegt in allen Fällen beim Nummerninhaber. Insofern liegt es nahe, das billigend in Kauf zu nehmen. 

Eingetreten ist der Vermögensschaden aber erst mit Abbuchung bei den Opfern. Und da muss man den Rechnungsstellern, Mahnern und Inkassobutzen klar machen, dass sie sich gerade an einer Straftat beteiligen.

Hier im Forum gibt es jemanden, der mal eine ähnliche Auseinandersetzung geführt hat und dem da noch Geldwäsche in den Sinn kam.


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2013)

Damit wären wir wieder bei einer Grundsatzdiskussion. Und die Betroffenen drehen sich mit Beschwerden im Kreis. Wenn die sich nicht juristische Unterstützung bei der Abwehr der Forderung holen, werden die den Preis bezahlten müssen, da sie von den Mitgliedern der Gewinnabschöpfungskette dazu gezwungen werden. Die BNetzA schaut nicht mal hin und Strafverfolger sind mangels erfolgversprechender Ermittlungsansätze machtlos. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit: "...man könnte doch irgendwo anermitteln und diesen oder jenen mal was fragen." Wird zwar oft praktiziert, bringt jedoch erfahrungsgemäß nichts!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2013)

Was für eine Grundsatzdiskussion?
Hier steht eine Straftat im Raum. Was spricht gegen eine Anzeige? Anhand der Chatlogs lässt sich doch einiges belegen. Ich habe Nicknames über Skype und vielleicht auch den im Spiel selbst. Obendrein habe ich die Codes, die jemand im Spiel genutzt hat. Damit sollte spätestens der Spielbetreiber in der Lage sein, das Spielkonto, das von den Codes profitiert hat, personenbezogenen Daten zuzuordnen.

Wer da keinen Ermittlungsansatz findet, den finde ich mindestens so unnütz wie die Bundesnetzagentur...

Wenn ich als Geschädigter Anzeige erstatte, teile ich im Anschluss den "Mitgliedern der Gewinnabschöpfungskette" mit, dass sie gerade dabei sind, sich im Rahmen einer Straftat an der Beutesicherung zu beteiligen. Fordern die weiter ungeniert, dehne ich die Anzeige auf die aus. Von dem Zeitpunkt an, ab dem ich sie in Kenntnis darüber gesetzt habe, sitzen die wegen Beihilfe mit im Boot.

Es mag sein, dass ich den Täter nicht finde - Aber ich bin zum einen in der Lage, die bereicherungsrechtliche Rückabwicklung einzuleiten und zum anderen kann der Spielanbieter im Spiel ein Zeichen setzen, indem er die Accounts sperrt, die von den Codes profitiert haben.


----------



## dvill (17 November 2013)

http://www.bmelv.de/DE/Verbraucherschutz/Markt-Recht/_Texte/Internet-Kostenfallen.html


> Eine andere Form von Internet-Kostenfallen sind Gratis-Internet-Spiele: Anbieter vermeintlicher Gratisspiele im Internet bieten kostenpflichtige digitale Zusatzgüter oder Bonuspunkte an. Zahlungen bei diesen so genannten In-Game-Käufen erfolgen entweder direkt online oder per Telefon – durch den Anruf einer teuren Mehrwertdienstnummer (0900-Rufnummer) oder den Versand einer SMS. Hier greift der Schutz der "Button-Lösung" nicht: Wenn Kinder über den elterlichen Festnetzanschluss oder durch den Versand von SMS über Premium-Rufnummern Telekommunikationsleistungen in Anspruch nehmen, wird der Betrag über die jeweilige Telefonrechnung direkt abgerechnet.


Die Politik kennt das Problem und macht *NICHTS.*

Ohne Beschwerden wird sich hier nichts bewegen. Mit mindestens 5 Jahren "Bearbeitungszeit" muss man rechnen.

Bei SPAM-Bewerbung von 0900-Mehrbetrugsnummern ist heute der Stand erreicht, dass faktisch vorhandene SPAM-Bewerbung ausreicht, die Nummern zu sperren. Man muss nicht nachweisen, dass der Nummernnutzer selbst spammt, weil ein solcher Nachweis tatsächlich unmöglich ist.

Bei der Zuteilung einer 0900-Nummern stimmt man zu, auf unzulässige Bewerbung zu verzichten. Dazu gehört immer eine klare Preisinformation und der Verzicht auf Anlockungen zum wiederholten Anrufen.

Die Browserspiele locken Kinder mit kostenlosen Anmeldungen und wollen sie dann verleiten, am Telefon der Eltern kostenträchtige Rufnummern zu wählen. In den AGB steht gut verborgen, dass die lieben Kinder doch bitte erst noch die Eltern um Zustimmung fragen sollten.

Das wird bewusst für die lieben Kinder wenig deutlich hervorgehoben. Müssen die ja nicht so genau nehmen. Es steht in den AGB für den Fall, dass die Praxis mal vor Gericht zu erläutern sein sollte.

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie bei der missbräuchlichen Nutzung einer 0900-Nummer durch SPAM-Bewerbung muss sich auch bei der lügnerischen Bewerbung gegenüber Kinden ein 0900-Nummernnutzer diese zurechnen lassen.

Er kann die Praxis ändern und er profitiert, unabhängig davon, ob man ihn oder von ihm Beauftragte im Einzelfall als Drahtzieher identifizieren kann.


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> im Einzelfall als Drahtzieher identifizieren


...nur um den geht es bei einem Strafverfahren, alles andere ist Nebensache - hat man den einen nicht, kann man auch die anderen nicht belangen. Beihilfe zieht nur dann, wenn auch das ursächliche Delikt erkannt und maßgeblich zugeordnet werden kann.



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen eine Anzeige?


Natürlich nichts! Ist kostenlos für den Anzeigenerstatter und hat den Effekt für ihn, dass er was für sich getan hat.


haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Zeichen setzen


...genau, dass wollen viele, hat aber was von dem berüchtigten Sack Reis in China.

Sorry aber diese Diskussion läuft ohne mich womöglich besser, bin da mal raus.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Sorry aber diese Diskussion läuft ohne mich womöglich besser, bin da mal raus.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Deine Antworten offenbaren eine erschreckende Unbedarftheit, die ich genau da eigentlich nicht vermutet hätte.


----------



## DaoPay Support (22 November 2013)

Mein Name ist Katrin und ich bin bei DaoPay für den Kundendienst verantwortlich.

Vorerst möchte ich kurz unser Unternehmen und unseren Bezahlservice DaoPay vorstellen.
DaoPay GmbH ist ein lizensierter Zahlungsdienstleister, mit Sitz in Wien. Durch die Lizenz unterliegt die DaoPay GmbH seit 1.1.2012 der Aufsicht der FMA (Finanzmarktaufsicht).
DaoPay ist bei zahlreichen Onlinespielen/Onlineservices als Bezahlmöglichkeit integriert und ermöglicht den Usern weltweit Bezahlungen per Mobiltelefon oder Festnetz.
Dazu bietet DaoPay verschiedene Möglichkeiten, wie SMS Bezahlungen, aber auch Bezahlungen über Mehrwertnummern.
Entschließt sich der User für eine Bezahlung über DaoPay wird ein Bezahlfenster geladen, auf dem der User weitere Instruktionen zum Bezahlvorgang erhält.
Für eine Bezahlung über eine Mehrwertnummer werden im Bezahlfenster eine Mehrwertnummer, eine Bestellnummer, der Gesamtpreis sowie die Gesamtdauer deutlich angezeigt.
Der User wählt nun die Mehrwertnummer und gibt über sein Telefon die 6-stellige Bestellnummer ein und bestätigt diese mit der Raute Taste.
Anschließend wird der Anruf automatisch beendet, sobald der User den Produktpreis erreicht hat.
Jetzt wird das gekaufte Produkt dem User-Account gutgeschrieben und dem Spieleanbieter wird die Vergütung aus dem Mehrwertanruf gutgeschrieben.

Die Bewerbung unserer Mehrwertnummern, sowohl im Bezahldialog, als auch mittels Kostenansage beim Anruf, entspricht den gesetzlichen Vorgaben.
Darüber hinaus haben wir folgende Sicherheitsmaßnahmen umgesetzt:
· Tages-,Wochen- und Monatslimits je Rufnummer für alle unsere Mehrwertdienste
· Nummernsperre Ihres Anschlusses für unsere Services
· Auskunft über Services und gekaufte Produkte.

Sollten Sie oder Ihr Kind Opfer eines Betrugs geworden sein, so bitten wir Sie, uns so schnell wie möglich zu kontaktieren.
Für diese Fälle haben wir folgende E-Mail Adresse eingerichtet: [email protected]
Bitte geben Sie uns alle relevanten Informationen: Rufnummer, Datum, Uhrzeit, Webseite/Spiel, Ihren Spieler- bzw. Usernamen, wenn möglich Spieler- bzw. Username des Betrügers und alle verfügbaren Informationen über den Ablauf (Wie wurden Sie/Ihr Kind kontaktiert?).
Somit kann zumindest der betrügerische Account geschlossen und weiterer Schaden verhindert werden. Außerdem kann ermittelt werden, ob es weitere Geschädigte gibt.
Trotzdem raten wir in solchen Fällen ausnahmslos zur Anzeige und bieten unsere vollständige Kooperation bei der Aufklärung an.

Herzliche Grüße,
Katrin - DaoPay Support TeamLead


----------



## Hippo (22 November 2013)

Wie stellt sich DaoPay gegenüber der Problematik daß Kinder in die Mehrwertfalle gelockt werden?
Ohne daß jetzt explizit ein "Betrüger" im Rechtssinne mit involviert ist?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2013)

am Rande: DaoPay sollte bei Kenntnis von Unregelmäßigkeiten dringend die Spielebetrieber kontaktieren und diese auffordern, entsprechende Warnmeldungen zu veröffentlichen und/oder andere geeignete Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Kinder dürfen weder für Betrüger Freiwild sein noch für geldgeile Spielebetrieber. Insofern ist Hippos Frage an Daopay zu stellen, sollte aber auch endlich in größerem Rahmen gestellt werden - an alle "Betreiber von Zahlungsdienstleistungen (via Mehrwertnummern)" (lies: Helfershelfer, wahlweise Handlanger)


----------



## ciberkikky (29 November 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> DaoPay sollte bei Kenntnis von Unregelmäßigkeiten dringend die Spielebetrieber kontaktieren und diese auffordern, entsprechende Warnmeldungen zu veröffentlichen und/oder andere geeignete Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.


 
Na ja, wird wohl eher net passieren, weil damit verdienen sie ja Geld, sie schieben die Verantwortung auf die Eltern ab, denn diese sind verantwortlich für ihre Kinder.
Das Internet ist voll mit Problemen bei DaoPay und jetzt betreibens halt Schadensbegrenzung.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 November 2013)

Ich bin mir da gar nicht so sicher. Wenn die das als Masche fördern um da noch ordentlich dran zu verdienen, bekommt das schon ein Geschmäckle. Und dann könnte das auch in strafrechtlicher Hinsicht interessant sein.
Anders herum hat der Betreiber ja durchaus Möglichkeiten, die Bezahlung einem konkreten Spielekonto zuzuordnen und eine Sperrung zu veranlassen. Und auch das spricht sich in kleinen Communities recht schnell rum und würde diese Masche unattraktiv machen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 November 2013)

DaoPay Support schrieb:


> Sollten Sie oder Ihr Kind Opfer eines Betrugs geworden sein, so bitten wir Sie, uns so schnell wie möglich zu kontaktieren.
> Für diese Fälle haben wir folgende E-Mail Adresse eingerichtet: [email protected]
> Bitte geben Sie uns alle relevanten Informationen: Rufnummer, Datum, Uhrzeit, Webseite/Spiel, Ihren Spieler- bzw. Usernamen, wenn möglich Spieler- bzw. Username des Betrügers und alle verfügbaren Informationen über den Ablauf (Wie wurden Sie/Ihr Kind kontaktiert?).
> Somit kann zumindest der betrügerische Account geschlossen und weiterer Schaden verhindert werden. Außerdem kann ermittelt werden, ob es weitere Geschädigte gibt.
> ...


 
Das zeigt doch schon mal, dass der Betreiber auf jeden Fall Interesse daran hat, das zu unterbinden.


----------



## ciberkikky (29 November 2013)

Als Masche fördern , nennen wir es legal gesetzlich abgesichert..... also wird es strafrechtlich gar nicht interessant.
Zum Thema zuordnen usw. ein Freund hatte über Daopay für ein Onlinegame Gold gekauft um ca. 30 oder 40€, dann noch die Spesen dazu, doch dann verdoppelte sich der zubezahlende Betrag. Also war irgendwo ein Fehler im System und nach nervenden hin und her mit Gamebetreiber und support von Daopay hat er dann zwar wieder das zuvielbezahlte Geld zurückbekommen, aber wenn man sich im I-net umsieht war er nicht der Einzige den das passiert ist, sehr unkompliziert das Ganze (<--Ironie)

Also das Produkt (bezahlen über Handy) welches Daopay als sicher anpreist, ist sehr fehlerhaft sonst hätten nicht soviele Leute Probleme , hört sich zwar gut an und Kinder denken, wenn sie mit ihrem Handy bezahlen bekommen es  die Eltern nicht mit. Auch wenn in diversen Gameforen negative Berichte über Daopay stehen  wird aus diesem Grund, dort immer wer anrufen.


----------



## schubi (10 Dezember 2013)

So, ich melde mich mal wieder von der Front     In den letzten Wochen haben wir folgendes erhalten:  für jede der offenen Rechnungen eine Telegramm-Mahnung, einen Anruf mit dem freundlichen Angebot für eine Ratenzahlung bevor es zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren käme (wobei die am Telefon geforderte Summe unter der der letzten Mahnung war!)  UND einen Prüfbeleg nach § 45 !  Ich habe mich allerdings über diesen Prüfbericht ziemlich gewundert, hatte da vllt eine andere Vorstellung darüber. Dieser Bericht kommt von der Firma intelegence, ist ohne Unterschriften und sieht wie ein ganz normaler Einzelverbindungsnachweis aus....  Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob es sich hierbei wirklich um einen Prüfbericht handelt? Ich meine, schreiben können die auf Ihrem Firmenpapier doch viel....


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2013)

schubi schrieb:


> ....ein ganz normaler Einzelverbindungsnachweis ....


...ist kein Prüfbericht. In echt, selbst ich habe noch nie im Leben einen gesehen, da aus Kostengründen so ein Gutachten nie wirklich erstellt wird.


----------



## schubi (10 Dezember 2013)

Danke! Dann kämen die bei Gericht damit wohl auch nicht weit....


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2013)

Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nen-pruefbericht-ag-krefeld-5-c-176-10.37632/ und auch hier: https://www.google.de/#q=einzelverbindungsnachweis+kein+Prüfbericht


----------



## schubi (10 Dezember 2013)

Danke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Dezember 2013)

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass ich jemals ein als "Prüfbericht" überschriebenes Dokument zu Gesicht bekommen habe, dass den gesetzlichen Anforderungen Rechnung trägt.

Es weiß scheinbar auch niemand so genau, wie der auszusehen hat. Allerdings gibt der Gesetzgeber im Gesetzestext einen Hinweis darauf, was der Prüfbericht ermöglichen soll:


			
				§45i TKG schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Dem Anbieter von öffentlich zugänglichen Telekommunikationsdiensten obliegt der Nachweis, dass er den Telekommunikationsdienst oder den Zugang zum Telekommunikationsnetz bis zu dem Übergabepunkt, an dem dem Teilnehmer der Netzzugang bereitgestellt wird, technisch fehlerfrei erbracht hat.


Lässt sich das anhand des Nachweises nicht nachvollziehen, kann es auch kein Prüfbericht sein. Dann muss man eigentlich nur noch warten, bis die zwei Monate rum sind und kann die Forderung ausbuchen.

Aber Telekommunikationsanbieter reagieren da meist recht merkbefreit.


----------



## Boschi (10 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

leider hat es uns nun auch getroffen. Ich habe in der letzten Telefonrechnung auf einmal eine Unregelmäßigkeit festgestellt. Die Fa.Intelgence GmbH war so frei und hat 86,56€ inkl. Mwst. abgebucht.

Also als erstes die Intelgence GmbH angerufen und die haben auf Daopay verwiesen. Aber der freundlich Herr von Intelgence hat uns einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zukommen lassen.

Die Fa. Daopay auch, nachdem ich denen diesbezgl. eine Mail geschrieben haben.

Aud Daopay sind es 4 Verbindungen und auf Intelgence sind es derer 6.

Ich habe direkt mit der Telekom telefoniert und den Mehrwertbetrag zurück gebucht und nur meine normale Kosten überwiesen.

Natürlich den Jungen ( 11 ) gefragt, wieso, weshalb warum usw. Als Antwort, jemand habe ihn per Skype angeschrieben und überredet. Protokoll zum Glück vorhanden. Tolle Dinge wurden ihm versprochen.

Von den angeblichen Spielen, spielt der Junge keines. 

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?

Muß ich noch einen Widerruf machen? Wenn ja, an wen? Oder lieber abwarten und Tee trinken?

Hat hier jemand schon mal diesbezgl. den Kundensienst bei Daopay angeschrieben? Und wenn ja, was ist bei raus gekommen?

Vielen Dank im voraus an die Mitleser die sich auskennen oder auchbetroffen sind.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Dezember 2013)

Boschi schrieb:


> Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?


Strafanzeige erstatten.
Einige Beiträge über Deinem hat sich übrigens jemand vom Daopay-Support gemeldet. Eventuell da auch mal den Sachverhalt schildern und darauf hinweisen, dass Du Beweismaterial gesichert hast.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/rechnung-von-daopay-in-telegence.33075/page-9#post-373731
[email protected]


----------



## schubi (9 Januar 2014)

So, nun gehts im neuen Jahr munter weiter an der Daopay-Intelegence-Front. Heute kam ein Schreiben von bereits hier zitiertem RA Schönberger aus Köln/Leverkusen.Allerdings ohne Originalunterschrift des RA, nur mit maschineller. Mir ist nach einiger Recherche aufgefallen, dass die Telefonnummer der Kanzlei, die im öffentlichen Telefonbuch steht, eine andere ist als die, die auf dem Schreiben an uns steht. Auch ist der Name des Sachbearbeiters in dem Schreiben angegeben. Das kam mir nun doch recht seltsam vor, zumal ich die Telefonnummer, die auf unserem Mahnschreiben angegeben ist, nicht im öffentlichen Telefonverzeichnis finden konnte. Ich habe daraufhin bei der "offiziellen" Nummer der Kanzlei angerufen und besagten Sachbearbeiter verlangt. Daraufhin sagte die Dame am Ende der Leitung, dass Herr Sowieso unter einer anderen Nummer zu erreichen sei und nannte mir eine 0800-Nummer!! ich kann mir da keinen Reim drauf machen. Eine Kanzlei und drei komplett unterschiedliche Rufnummern???? Bei der 0800-Nummer habe ich nicht angerufen, das kommt mir zu suspekt vor. Sorry, falls das etwas verwirrend rüberkommt, aber das ist es letztlich wohl wirklich :-(  Was tun wir jetzt? Widerspruch? Ignorieren und warten? Anzeigen???


----------



## lilu (10 Januar 2014)

Hallo.. mich hatt es leider auch getroffen, mit meine zwei Kinder im alter von 11 und 12 Jahren.. ich habe eine strafanzeige erstattet.. die sache wird von der Kripo in Köln ermittelt.. rufen sie dort an und schicken sie die ganze beweise dort hin!! Gemeinsam können wir mehr!!

ein Anwalt aufsuchen!! Meine hat gesagt nichts bezahlen der ganze Schriftverkehr mit dennen ist umsonst! habe es versucht, auch bei Dao Pay habe ich angerufen, wie es hier steht sie bearbeiten das, zu mir haben die gesagt ich muss ein Wiederspruch einlegen. meine Anwältin erledigt das!! Und noch was wir müssen rausvinden wer das im Skype macht... Die kostenpflichtige nummern habe ich bei Telekom speren lasen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2014)

lilu schrieb:


> ...wir müssen rausvinden wer das im Skype macht...


...und wie sollte das gehen?


----------



## lilu (10 Januar 2014)

Mein Sohn hatte gehört, wie der andere zum essen gerufen worden wahr... Und ausserdem den Endnutzer müssen die rausrücken wen ich schon die Rechnungen bezahlen soll..


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2014)

lilu schrieb:


> Und ausserdem den Endnutzer müssen die rausrücken ..


Den Endnutzer eines anonymen Skypeaccountes? Stellt sich die Frage, wer ist Herr Skype überhaupt.


----------



## schubi (10 Januar 2014)

lilu schrieb:


> Hallo.. mich hatt es leider auch getroffen, mit meine zwei Kinder im alter von 11 und 12 Jahren.. ich habe eine strafanzeige erstattet.. die sache wird von der Kripo in Köln ermittelt.. rufen sie dort an und schicken sie die ganze beweise dort hin!! Gemeinsam können wir mehr!!


Die Kripo Köln beschäftigt sich mit dem FAll???  Ja, wenn das wirklich so ist, dann hätte ich gern die Telefonnummer


----------



## Sebastian Opfer (15 Mai 2014)

Wurde auch Opfer, hier wusste aber die Unitymedia Bescheid und kümmert sich nun darum.
Alle 0900 wurden von der UM gesperrt.

DAO Pay GmbH ist im Service super freundlich!!!  mir wurde gleich  mit einen Anwalt und Inkasso gedroht....
Warum werden so Buden nicht zu gemacht?


----------



## BenTigger (15 Mai 2014)

Sebastian Opfer schrieb:


> Warum werden so Buden nicht zu gemacht?



Weil der Gesetzgeber keinen passenden Schlüssel dafür anfertigt, kann eben keiner einen Schlüssel nehmen und die Buden abschliessen.


----------



## Boschi (19 Mai 2014)

Hallo, wir haben bislang alle Forderungen und diese witzigen Mahnungen missachtet. Mittlerweile ist es so, das mind. 1x am Tag eine Nr. ich glaube aus Buxtehude oder irgendwo die Gegend anruft. Hat jemand dieses Szenario auch schon gehabt?


----------



## Goblin (19 Mai 2014)

Sperr doch einfach die Nummer im Telefon. Dann ist Ruhe


----------



## Hippo (19 Mai 2014)

Wenn Du z.B. eine Fritzbox hast ...
... Lieblingsnummern von Spammern bis zu Schwiegermüttern hierhin umleiten (als AB-Ansage auf die Fritzbox kopieren)
Drum Salute 2011.MTS - YouTube


----------



## Sabine Schwarz (4 Oktober 2014)

Hallo ich habe meine 0900 nummer gesperrt was kann ich tun ich soll 38,40 zahlen


----------



## bernhard (4 Oktober 2014)

Vertragstaschendiebe aussperren:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy

Was man tun kann:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------



## Anti-DaoPay (14 November 2014)

So. Es hat nun einige Zeit gedauert, bis ich mich hier wieder melde. Ich bin der Themenstarter und nun ist das schriftliche Verfahren ohne mündliche Verhandlung vom AG Biberach angeordnet. Ich werde mir noch heute einen guten RA suchen (wird vermutlich nicht so einfach) und werde 
1. Die mündliche Verhandlung beantragen und 
2. Die Klage erwidern

Was habe ich bislang getan?
Gar nichts. Ich hatte versucht, herauszubekommen, wie es überhaupt zu den ominösen Rechnungen kommen konnte und habe mich sogar telefonisch mit DAOPAY in Verbindung gesetzt, doch die konnten und wollten mir nicht sagen welche Leistung sie für mich erledigt haben, noch wie dies vonstatten gehen soll.

In der Anlage habe ich die Klageschrift einmal beigelegt.

Wer kann mir im Raum Ulm/Biberach einen guten Anwalt für das Verfahren nennen? (ich habe keine RS-VS)
Ich werde Euch weiter auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2014)

Anti-DaoPay schrieb:


> Was habe ich bislang getan?
> Gar nichts.


Deine Rechnung ist vor 4 vier Jahren. Hattes du damals wenigstens bei der Telekom widersprochen?


----------



## Anti-DaoPay (14 November 2014)

Ich hatte den Telefonanbieter Kabel-BW. Bei diesem hatte ich gegen diese "Mehrwertdienste" Einspruch eingelegt und die Abbuchung widerrufen.


----------



## Anti-DaoPay (14 November 2014)

bernhard schrieb:


> Vertragstaschendiebe aussperren:
> 
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy
> 
> ...



Das nutzt dir auch nichts, wenn wie im Falle meines früheren Anbieters Simyo sich wehrt, eine Rufnummernsperre einzutragen.


----------



## Anti-DaoPay (14 November 2014)

Sabine Schwarz schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe meine 0900 nummer gesperrt was kann ich tun ich soll 38,40 zahlen


Ja. Ich würde die Zähne zusammen beissen und bezahlen. Das mögliche Risiko bei Rechtsstreit, Anwalt etc. wäre mir bei diesem Betrag zu groß.
Bei mir handelt es sich im Ganzen immerhin um fast 600,-€ plus die ganzen Kosten.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2014)

Wie das nun? Eingangs war das doch nur ein Drittel davon.



Anti-DaoPay schrieb:


> insgesamt handelt es sich um angebliche 11 Verbindungen innerhalb von 3 Tagen mit einer Gesamtsumme von eben 170,00 Euro brutto.


----------



## BenTigger (14 November 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wie das nun? Eingangs war das doch nur ein Drittel davon.


Schau dir Seite 3 seiner Klageschrift an...


----------



## Anti-DaoPay (14 November 2014)

Kam noch eine weitere Rechnung nach


----------



## Anti-DaoPay (14 November 2014)

Hatte vorhin ein Telefonat mit einem Fachanwalt, dessen Vertretung ich mir leider nicht leisten kann und der hatte mich auf die so genannte Morpheus-Entscheidung hingewiesen. Trifft zwar nicht ganz die Materie, da es sich nicht um Abmahnung bzw. filesharing handelt, jedoch geht es im Urteil um die Haftung von Eltern bezüglich ihrer minderjährigen Kindern.

Ich verlinke es hier mal juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/cgi-bin/rechtsprechung/document.py?Gericht=bgh&Art=en&client=12&nr=63758&pos=0&anz=1&Blank=1.pdf


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2014)

Anti-DaoPay schrieb:


> Morpheus-Entscheidung ... Trifft zwar nicht ganz die Materie


...um genauer zu werden, es trifft deinen Fall gar nicht! Bei dir geht es um Mehrwertdienste, die über dein Telefon angewählt worden sind - über 0900er Nummern. Wer die Nummern gewählt hat, ist erst einmal egal, da der Anschlussinhaber sich pauschal, vertraglich zur Zahlung verpflichtet hat, wenn er zuvor nicht erfolgreich eine Sperrverfügung getroffen hat.

Aber schau mal hier: http://www.computerbetrug.de/hohe-rechnungen-durch-kostenlose-spiele


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2014)

Die Rechnungen sind aus 2010.
Die Klage aus 2014
Drei volle Jahre wären 11/12/13
Wieso nur ploppt hier bei mir das Wort "Verjährung" auf?
Wann kam denn der erwähnte Mahnbescheid?
Da war doch auch mal was von Klage nach spätestens 6 Monaten


----------



## Teleton (15 November 2014)

Hast Du rechtzeitig Einwendungen nach 45iTKG erhoben? sonst gibt es eine Beweislastumkehr und dann sieht es (zumindest bei 0900 Nummern) schlecht aus.
Es sei denn die Forderung ist verjährt. 2010 + Hemmung durch das Mahnverfahren + 1/2 Jahr seit letzter Prozesshandlung, könnte knapp werden.


----------



## Anti-DaoPay (17 November 2014)

Teleton schrieb:


> Hast Du rechtzeitig Einwendungen nach 45iTKG erhoben? sonst gibt es eine Beweislastumkehr und dann sieht es (zumindest bei 0900 Nummern) schlecht aus.



Ich habe überhaupt nichts gemacht, als mir daopay nicht sagen konnte, welche angeblichen Mehrwertdienste ich überhaupt bezogen hätte.

Ich habe kommenden Freitag einen Termin beim Anwalt. Mal sehen was der sagt.


----------



## Anti-DaoPay (17 November 2014)

Der Mahnbescheid kam übrigens 4/2011


----------



## Hippo (17 November 2014)

Anti-DaoPay schrieb:


> Der Mahnbescheid kam übrigens 4/2011



@Teleton - fängt dann da die Verjährung von neuem an oder haben die durch das "nicht klagen" innerhalb der sechs Monate die Trumpfkarte aus der Hand gegeben und die Sache aus 2010 ist durch die Verjährung 11/12/13 vom Tisch?


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2014)

@ Hippo, siehe hier: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/204.html

.... _edit_


----------



## Teleton (18 November 2014)

Verjährung beginnt 1.1.2011und läuft 3 Jahre. Die Uhr wird angehalten durch das Mahnverfahren, dieses zieht sich eine Zeit hin, wenn dann nix mehr passiert beginnt die Uhr nach 1/2 Jahr Stillstand weiterzulaufen. Letzte Prozesshandlung ist dann in der Regel die Mitteilung, dass Widerspruch eingelegt wurde.Ohne Akteneinsicht läßt sich die genaue Dauer der Hemmung daher nicht feststellen.


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2014)

Ok, jetzt nochmal für Dummies zum Mitschreiben ...
Beginn VJ-Frist                                    >>>   01.01.2011
Hemmung beginnt                                >>>   01.04.2011
Schuldner hat 14 Tage zum Widerspruch
und tut das auch, d.h. mit Geplänkel 4 Wochen.
Gläubiger reagiert nicht weiter
Letzte Handlung                                  >>>   01.05.2011
Plus weitere 6 Monate Hemmung             >>>   01.11.2011
Ab da läuft die Verjährung weiter
Normales Ende der Verjährung wäre         >>>   01.01.2014
Ende jetzt                                           >>>  01.07.2014


Wenn also die Klage erst im August eingereicht würde müßte mMn jetzt die Verjährung wieder greifen


----------



## Teleton (18 November 2014)

Geplänkel 4 Wochen ist etwas knapp. Das AG Schleswig hatte z.B.vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit einen Zustellungsrückstau für Mahnbescheide von fast 2 Jahren.


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2014)

Teleton schrieb:


> Geplänkel 4 Wochen ist etwas knapp. Das AG Schleswig hatte z.B.vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit einen Zustellungsrückstau für Mahnbescheide von fast 2 Jahren.


Ach Du heilige Scheiße ...
Die kleinste bekannte juristische Zeiteinheit ist doch der Monat...

D.h. für den Beginn der Hemmung zählt der Antrag auf den MB - nur nochmal sicherheitshalber gefragt...


----------



## TheCornInGrove (8 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

eine Freundin hat ein kleines Problem mit oben besagtem "Unternehmen" und dessem eigenem Inkassobüro.

Am 17.8.15 erhielt sie von der IN-telegence Gmbh eine Mahnung - davor hat sie nie eine Rechnung oder dergleichen erhalten - mit der Forderung über 1,44€ plus nochmal ca. 5-6€ Mahngebühren.

Da sie damit nichts anzufangen wusste, hat sie (in ihrer Naivität) einfach nicht darauf reagiert. Ein Monat später, 07.09.15, dann Post vom Inkassobüro mit einer Forderung über 43,84€ - also inkl. Inkassogebühren etc. Dabei waren einige Anlagen, wie die Telekommunikationsleistung und der dazugehörigen Nummer. Im Anhang habe ich die wichtigsten Anlagen mal eingestellt - die Bilder sind von der Freundin mit dem Handy gemacht worden, bitte verzeiht die Qualität...

Wichtige Informationen:

Auf einer der Anlagen "Darlegungs- und Informationspflichten" ist der Forderungsgrund dargestellt. "Rechnung der Telefonica Germany GmbH" zu dem Buchungskonto Nr. 1946***.
Leistungszeitraum: 19.06.2015
Produkt und Dienstanbieter: Servicehotline 0900-1 DPD, Dienstanbieter: TeleForte Telekommunikations AG etc.

Nun ist sie aber nicht bei Telefonica Germany, sondern bei 1&1. Da hat sie dann auch angerufen und alle EVN angefordert, dabei wurde in keinem der genannten Zeiträume eine "Servicehotline" oder dergleichen angerufen und auch sonst ist nichts vermerkt. Die von 1&1 meinten, sie solle gar nichts unternehmen und müsste nicht darauf reagieren ...

Ich habe der Freundin auch ein Schreiben an das Inkassebüro aufgesetzt, dass sie dann auch via Einschreiben und Fax versandt hat (Findet ihr auch im Anhang). Dabei habe ich um eine Überprüfung nach §45 TKG geforder etc...

Und heute kam dann die Reaktion vom Inkassobüro und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr weiter...
Die Bilder auch wieder im Anhang... Bin da jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas überfordert und weiß nicht, wie ich bzw. die Freundin weiter handeln sollen bzw. ob letzten Endes die horrenden Inkassogebühren bezahlt werden müssen...

Achja, die Freundin sagt, sie hätte vor einiger Zeit mal bei DPD angerufen um einen neuen Liefertermin für ein Paket zu vereinbaren. Allerdings glaubt sie zumindest, dass es keine 0900 Nummer war. Gänzlich sicher ist sie sich jedoch nicht.

Wenn ihr noch weitere Angaben/Unterlagen/Infos benötigt um mir ausreichend zu helfen, wäre das natürlich kein Problem. Beim Widerspruch fehlt noch ein kleiner Teil, aber der ist nicht so wichtig (konnte nicht mehr Anhänge hochladen). Die Einzelverbindungsnachweise der letzten 3 Monate habe ich auch dem Widerspruch beigelegt. Darauf waren keine Serviceleistungen oder sonstige Zuzahlungen vermerkt.

Über ein paar Ratschläge/ Aufklärung, v.a. zu den neuen Unterlagen des Inkasso Büro's wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße,

TheCornInGrove


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Oktober 2015)

TheCornInGrove schrieb:


> Darauf waren keine Serviceleistungen oder sonstige Zuzahlungen vermerkt.



Relevant scheint ja nur der 19.06. zu sein. Hast Du für den Tag auch einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis von 1&1?
Ansonsten ist es das typische Vorgehen: Die bauen bei 1,44€ Hauptforderung mit aberwitzigen Mahngebühren eine Drohkulisse auf und verzetteln sich dann. Wenn die Forderung nie auf der 1&1-Rechnung aufgetaucht ist und die gleich anfangen zu mahnen, ist das deren Problem. Ob die es wirklich fertig bringen, für 1,44€ einen Mahnbescheid zu beantragen? Bei dem Betrag würde ich kurz und knapp der Forderung widersprechen und würde mir gar nicht mehr die Mühe machen, denen ihre Arbeit mit ellenlangen Schreiben und Belegen zu erklären.

Vorlegen kann man die Belege immer noch, wenn die meinen Klagen zu müssen und die Klage tatsächlich begründen.
Ach ja: Der Prüfbericht ist ziemlich sicher keiner -viele Telekommunikationsanbieter sind da richtig kreativ. Gewissheit erhältst Du von der Bundesnetzagentur.

Die Vorgehensweise hast Du in Deinem Widerspruch schon richtig skizziert, denke ich.


----------



## TheCornInGrove (9 Oktober 2015)

Hi haudraufundschluss 

Danke für Deine Antwort! Ja selbstverständlich hat sie da einen EVN von dem Tag. Und da taucht eben keine 0900er Nummer auf. Den EVN von besagtem Monat habe ich denen auch zugeschickt. Jetzt habe ich nur gelesen, dass 1&1 Sonderleistungen zT in einer anderen Rechnung behandelt? Stimmt das? Als die Freunding bei 1&1 anrief und den Fall auch geschildert hat, haben die jedenfalls so getan als wüssten die von nix... 

Vielleicht eine Masche von 1&1?

In dem Widerspruch habe ich der Forderung ja schon widersprochen. 

Vor Gericht möchte meine Freundin allerdings ungern, da sie keine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat und man weiß ja letzten Endes nie, wie das Gericht entscheidet bzw. der Richter tickt...

Zahlen möchte ich den Spaß allerdings auch nicht. Wobei die 1,44 jetzt nicht das Problem wären, sondern die verhältnismäßig total überdimensionierten Inkassokosten... 

Morgen soll sie nochmal bei 1&1 anrufen und fragen, ob es da einen gesonderten EVN für "Sonderleistungen" gibt. 

Wenn ja, dann müssen wir evtl echt zahlen, ist ja zum Glück nicht sooo viel. Aber trotzdem... Ärgerlich alle mal. 

Wenn es keinen gesonderten EVN gibt, wird auch keine Zahlung erfolgen. Denn dann hat der Anruf schlichtweg nicht statt gefunden. 

Wegen dem Prüfbericht: Kann ich da auch einen der BNA fordern? Also darauf bestehen? Oder muss ich mich dann selbst an die BNA wenden?

Vielen Dank nochmal!

Grüße


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Oktober 2015)

Es ist bei 1&1 durchaus möglich, eine gesonderte Rechnung über Drittanbieter-Entgelte zu erhalten. Das hatte ich auch mal. Die werden dann aber auch automatisch per Lastschrift eingezogen und der Teilnehmer muss sich nicht selbst drum kümmern.

Bereits in den Schreiben von IN-telegence gibt es ohnehin so einige Ungereimtheiten:
Die mahnen am 17.08. und stellen auf eine Rechnung der Telefonica ab.
Am 7.09. schreiben die dann, dass eine Mahnung ihrer Mandantin vom 17.08. existiert, obwohl sie da in eigenem Namen gemahnt haben.

Google sagt, dass Du bzw. Deine Freundin mit dem Problem nicht alleine ist. Augenscheinlich schafft es IN-telegence des Öfteren, da Chaos zu verursachen.

Es bliebe noch eine Variante: Begleichen der Hauptforderung von 1,44€ unter Vorbehalt ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht. Sollte IN-telegence dann auf die Idee kommen, sich um die Mahngebühren zu streiten, müssten die auch den Nachweis erbringen, dass die Hauptforderung ordentlich in Rechnung gestellt wurde. Bisher behaupten die ja nur, Deine Freundin hätte eine Rechnung der Telefonica erhalten. Wäre sicher lustig zu sehen, wie sie dann den Datenschutz behandeln.

Prüfbericht: Der kommt nicht von der Bundesnetzagentur, aber die sollte dem Gesetzestext nach geeignete Verfahren veröffentlichen. Dazu scheint es bis heute wohl nicht gekommen zu sein, aber es scheint dort eine Arbeitsgruppe Entgelte zu geben, die dafür zuständig wäre:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE/...men_Institutionen/Technik/ATRT/atrt-node.html

Mein Gedanke in diesem Zusammenhang war, bei der BNetzA mal mit dem Wisch der IN-telegence anzufragen, ob der zumindest formal genügt.

Damit hast Du dann drei Varianten:
Entweder aussitzen und schauen, wie IN-telegence weiter reagiert.
Oder die Hauptforderung zahlen und schauen, wie IN-telegence sich im Bezug auf die Mahngebühren verhält.
Oder um des lieben Friedens Willen alles bezahlen.

Wenn der Einzelverbindungsnachweis für den 19.06 keine entsprechende Rufnummer auflistet, wäre ich wahrscheinlich noch für die 1,44€ zu geizig.


----------



## Anti-DaoPay (24 September 2016)

Hier ist noch einmal der threadersteller: Ich hatte ganz vergessen, das Urteil des AG Biberach zu posten, werde dies aber die Tage nachholen.

Vorweg: Die Klage von In-Telegence GmbH wird abgewiesen. Die Klägerin (In-Telegence GmbH) hat die Kosten des Rechtstreits zu zahlen.


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2016)

Das ist doch mal wieder eine schöne Meldung!
Auch wenns 5 Jahre gedauert hat ...


----------



## Anti-DaoPay (24 September 2016)

Hier das versprochene Urteil gegen In-Telegence


----------



## R.Kok (27 Oktober 2018)

Ich (67)habe das ähnliche Problem von der IN-telegence GmbH zur Daotec vermittelt worden und die gaben mir eine [email protected] Nachdem ich der IN -telegence mitgeteilt habe das ich die Bundesnetzagentur eingeschaltet habe und die Polizei, kam heute ein Brief mit der 1:1 Auflistung meiner eingeschickten Einzelverbindung, nur halt abgekupfert und eine neue Meldeanschrift zur Beschwerde... in LONDON.., als wenn ich dahin Kontakt aufnehmen würde...Habe alles der Kripo übergeben, nur warten wir auf die erste Mahnung, das sich die Staatsanwaltschaft damit beschäftigen kann. Ich habe niemals eine o900 angerufen.VD der Kripo eingeloggt über Faxgerät..Für mich ist das Betrug


----------



## Birgitt Rosenberg (18 April 2019)

Da habe ich doch richtig Glück, bei unserer Rechnung wollte diese "KORREKTE"Firma IN-telerent GMBH Oskar-Jäger Strasse125 50825 nur 99 Cent haben. Wir haben weder einen Auftrag erteilt, noch diese angebliche Rufnummer in Anpruch genommen. Wenn man so an 100000 Kunden 99 Cent in Rechnung stellt, kommt ja auch ein schönes Sümmchen zustande. Wer bitte kümmert sich schon um 99 Cent ???? Ich habe gerade alle 0900 Nummer bei meinem Anbieter Telecom sperren lassen. Zudem werde ich gegen die Firma Anzeige wegen Betrugs stellen. Bei der angegebenen Rufnummer zu Rückfragen wird nur pampig und frech geantwortet. Die Arbeit eine e-Mail können Sie sich sparen, die e-Mail Adresse ist falsch: www.IN-rechnungsinfo.de wird aber auf der Rechnung angegeben. Eigentlich sollten sich mehrere Geschädigte zusammen tun, um solchen Abzockern die Grenzen zu setzen. Birgitt Rosenberg


----------



## Brigitte Re. (19 August 2019)

Habe eine mysteriöse Mail mit dem Betreff "Vollstreckung" erhalten (darin enthaltene Anschrift und Geburtsdatum von mir stimmen), in der ich aufgefordert werde innerhalb von 7 Tagen den Betrag von 174,24 € zu zahlen; mutmaßliche Positionen: 
90,39 EUR Hauptforderung ( Zinsen: 5 %-Punkte über Basisizins p.a ) - wüsste gar nicht wofür???
4,90 EUR Verzugszinsen auf Hauptforderung
78,98 EUR Rechtsanwaltskosten
* 174,24 EUR Gesamtforderung per 19.08.2019*

Mit dem Hinweis -vorab per Mail- soll dem Schreiben eine detaillierte Forderungsaufstellung beigefügt sein!
Empfänger der Geldüberweisung ein sog.  ASEN SEVERINOV mit einer Kto bzw. IBAN Nr BG08 FINV 9150 1017 3426 75 von einer angeblichen Kanzlei Asen Severinov aus Frankfurt in der Schopenhauerstr. 77, ist sogar eine TelNr genannt: 069/247 54 351, bei der niemand das Telefon abnimmt.

Meine Reaktion: Antwortmail auf: [email protected] mit dem Inhalt, dass ich umgehend gerichtliche Schritte gegen die Kanzlei bzw. Herrn Asen Severinov einleiten werden, sollte ich erneut mit derartig betrügerischen Zahlungsaufforderungen belästigt werden. 

Warte nun auf das Schreiben per Post ... haha!

Leute, lasst Euch bei derartigen Gaunereien nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Auch wenn gedroht wird, es passiert Euch nichts, wenn Ihr nichts bestellt, als Dienstleistung angenommen oder per Internet in Anspruch genommen habt ... keine Angst!


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2019)

Brigitte Re. schrieb:


> Mit dem Hinweis -vorab per Mail- soll dem Schreiben eine *detaillierte Forderungsaufstellung* beigefügt sein!


Auf keinen Fall auf den Anhang klicken! Wer weiß, welche Überraschung da plötzlich kommt.


----------



## Sandra Bozic (21 August 2019)

agnesW schrieb:


> *AW: Rechnung von DaoPay / In-telegence - ich bin das nächste Opfer*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


Bin dabei, diese Beträge von irgendwelchen Firmen die man nicht kennt oder in Anspruch genommen hat, muss man nicht bezahlen sondern sich öffentlich waren

Bin das gleiche Opfer wie geht man da vor? Auf jeden Fall edenfall nicht zahlen sondern öffentlich oder Verbraucher zentrale Fragen?


----------



## BenTigger (21 August 2019)

Diese Art von unbekannten Zahlungsaufforderungen mit Hinweis auf die detailierte Aufschlüsselung im Anhang der Mail, ist zu 99% eine Virus/Trojanerverteilung, die darauf abzielt, dass du den Anhang öffnest, um die Schadsoftware zu starten.

Einfach den Anhang nicht öffnen, Mail unbearbeitet löschen, und auch nicht die Mail irgendwie beantworten, denn dann bist du als realer anwesender Empfänger entlarvt und deine Mailadresse wird dann als bestätigter Kontakt weiterverkauft.
Dann bekommst du noch mehr dubiose Angebote.

Ich habe bisher, nach dieser Vorgehensweise, nie wieder was von denen gehört.


----------



## M Bull (22 August 2019)

Alles egal, solche Angelegenheiten werden immer peer POST geschickt und nicht peer Mail, einfach löschen und fertig.....


----------



## Joachim Kathmann (23 August 2019)

Brigitte Re. schrieb:


> ... ist sogar eine TelNr genannt: 069/247 54 351, bei der niemand das Telefon abnimmt.
> 
> Meine Reaktion: Antwortmail auf: [email protected] mit dem Inhalt, dass ich umgehend gerichtliche Schritte gegen die Kanzlei bzw. Herrn Asen Severinov einleiten werden, sollte ich erneut mit derartig betrügerischen Zahlungsaufforderungen belästigt werden.
> 
> Warte nun auf das Schreiben per Post ... haha!



Haha, irgendeine Reaktion auf so eine Mail ist schon die falsche Reaktion, denn damit qualifiziert man dem Spammer gegenüber seinen Datensatz als valide. Damit ist man dann bei der nächsten Betrugsmail ganz sicher wieder dabei. Die Kanzel, der Name und die Email sind sicher genauso fingiert wie der Geldforderung an sich.
Einfach löschen ist die richtige Reaktion, am besten per Spam Filter.
Wäre schön wenn seitens Behörden konsequenter gegen solche Betrüger vorgegangen würde, aber wäre wohl auch zu viel und zu aufwändig.


----------



## Ana R. (23 August 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern dieselbe Mail bekommen.... Habe schon mein Anwalt kontaktiert... 




Brigitte Re. schrieb:


> Habe eine mysteriöse Mail mit dem Betreff "Vollstreckung" erhalten (darin enthaltene Anschrift und Geburtsdatum von mir stimmen), in der ich aufgefordert werde innerhalb von 7 Tagen den Betrag von 174,24 € zu zahlen; mutmaßliche Positionen:
> 90,39 EUR Hauptforderung ( Zinsen: 5 %-Punkte über Basisizins p.a ) - wüsste gar nicht wofür???
> 4,90 EUR Verzugszinsen auf Hauptforderung
> 78,98 EUR Rechtsanwaltskosten
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2019)

Ana R. schrieb:


> Habe schon mein Anwalt kontaktiert...


Wozu?


----------



## BenTigger (23 August 2019)

Um dem armen Anwalt auch etwas Geld zukommen zu lassen.
Besser er bekommt es als der Abzocker.
 Ich brauch es selbst ja nicht....


----------

